# 2015 7-Round NHL Mock Draft 3.0



## My Cozen Dylan

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved. If you repeatedly don't post you will be placed on auto-pick.

*Order:* The draft order will be determined by the reverse order of the standings as of (Date TBD).

*Picks:* The draft window will be from 7AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT) EST. All selections will be 6-hours long. Once the six hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.

*Trades:* All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $71M maximum, $51M minimum Salary Cap. Use nhlnumbers.com, spotrac.com, or generalfanager.com as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2015 or 2016. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm. If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team.

After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! And *POST THIS WITH YOUR PICK!!!*

Please, Do Not Announce Trades Until All Teams Have a GM

*TENTATIVE START DATE TO BE DETERMINED*

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *Rodrigo*
Arizona Coyotes: *showjaxx*
Boston Bruins: *IPreferPi*
Buffalo Sabres: *jawallstar1*
Calgary Flames: *dathockeydoe*
Carolina Hurricanes: *Gino McSnipesss*
Chicago Blackhawks: *RyanOhReally*
Colorado Avalanche: *landy92mack29*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *OilTastic*
Dallas Stars: *Stud Muffin*
Detroit Red Wings: *BStinson*
Edmonton Oilers: *Mozesmadness*
Florida Panthers: *ForeverFlameFan*
Los Angeles Kings: *BoldNewLettuce* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Minnesota Wild: *Sundinisagod*
Montreal Canadiens: *TT1*
Nashville Predators: *Rebuild the Rebuild*
New Jersey Devils: *Rare Jewel*
New York Islanders: *Zemgus26*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *edguy*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Patmac40*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *stayinalive*
San Jose Sharks: *SJSharks39* 
St Louis Blues: *SuperNintendoChalmrs*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *hoc123*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *jaleong*
Vancouver Canucks: *donut* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Washington Capitals: *ReasonableHabsFan*
Winnipeg Jets: *Jetabre*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*

1. Edmonton Oilers: *Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL)*
2. Buffalo Sabres: *Jack Eichel, C, Boston University (NCAA)*
3. Arizona Coyotes: *Mitchell Marner, C, London (OHL)*
4. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL)*
5. Carolina Hurricanes: *Noah Hanifin, D, Boston College (NCAA)*
6. San Jose Sharks (from New Jersey Devils): *Ivan Provorov, D, Brandon (WHL)*
7. Philadelphia Flyers: *Mathew Barzal, C, Seattle (WHL)*
8. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Timo Meier, RW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
9. New Jersey Devils (from San Jose Sharks): *Kyle Connor, LW, Youngstown (USHL)*
10. Colorado Avalanche: *Lawson Crouse, LW, Kingston (OHL)*
11. Florida Panthers: *Mikko Rantanen, RW, TPS (Finland)*
12. Dallas Stars: *Zachary Werenski, D, Michigan (NCAA)*
13. Los Angeles Kings: *Travis Konecny, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
14. Boston Bruins: *Pavel Zacha, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
15. Calgary Flames: *Daniel Sprong, RW, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
16. San Jose Sharks (from Pittsburgh Penguins via Edmonton): *Nick Merkley, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
17. Winnipeg Jets: *Evgeny Svechnikov, LW, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
18. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Ottawa Senators): *Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
19. Detroit Red Wings: *Oliver Kylington, D, Farjestad (Sweden)*
20. Minnesota Wild: *Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
21. Buffalo Sabres (from New York Islanders): *Jeremy Roy, D, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
22. Vancouver Canucks: *Jansen Harkins, C, Prince George (WHL)*
23. Ottawa Senators (from Nashville Predators via Toronto): *Thomas Chabot, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
24. Winnipeg Jets (from St Louis Blues via Buffalo): *Jacob Larsson, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
25. San Jose Sharks (from Montreal Canadiens): *Jeremy Bracco, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
26. New Jersey Devils (from New York Rangers via Tampa Bay and Toronto): *Joel Eriksson Ek, C, Farjestad (Sweden)*
27. Washington Capitals: *Brock Boeser, RW, Waterloo (USHL)*
28. Arizona Coyotes (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Thomas Novak, C, Waterloo (USHL)*
29. Philadelphia Flyers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL)*
30. Anaheim Ducks: *Anthony Beauvillier, LW, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*

*Round Two*

31. Edmonton Oilers (from Buffalo Sabres): *Brandon Carlo, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
32. Arizona Coyotes: *Noah Juulsen, D, Everett (WHL)*
33. Edmonton Oilers: *Paul Bittner, LW, Portland (WHL)*
34. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Toronto Maple Leafs via Los Angeles): *Mitchell Vande Sompel, D, Oshawa (OHL)*
35. Carolina Hurricanes: *Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
36. Toronto Maple Leafs (from New Jersey Devils): *Rasmus Andersson, D, Barrie (OHL)*
37. San Jose Sharks (from Philadelphia Flyers via NY Islanders and Boston): *Nicolas Meloche, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
38. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Ryan Pilon, D, Brandon (WHL)*
39. San Jose Sharks: *MacKenzie Blackwood, G, Barrie (OHL)*
40. Calgary Flames (from Colorado Avalanche): *Gabriel Carlsson, D, Linkoping (Sweden)*
41. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Florida Panthers via New Jersey): *Denis Gurianov, RW, Togliatti (Russia)*
42. Ottawa Senators (from Dallas Stars): *Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL)*
43. Los Angeles Kings (via Buffalo): *Dennis Yan, LW, Shawinigan (QMJHL)* _Autopick_
44. Montreal Canadiens (from Boston Bruins via Tampa Bay): *Jack Roslovic, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
45. Calgary Flames: *Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
46. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson, C, Omaha (OHL)* _Autopick_
47. Winnipeg Jets: *Vince Dunn, D, Niagara (OHL)*
48. Buffalo Sabres (from Ottawa Senators): *Filip Ahl, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
49. Dallas Stars (from Detroit Red Wings): *Ilya Samsonov, G, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
50. Minnesota Wild: *Zachary Senyshyn, RW, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
51. Anaheim Ducks (from New York Islanders via Buffalo and Edmonton): *Blake Speers, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
52. Calgary Flames (from Vancouver Canucks): *Nicolas Roy, C, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)*
53. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Nashville Predators): *Gabriel Gagne, RW, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
54. Chicago Blackhawks (Compensatory): *Roope Hintz, LW, Ilves (Finland)*
55. St Louis Blues: *Jonas Siegenthaler, D, Zurich (Switzerland)*
56. Ottawa Senators (from Montreal Canadiens via Edmonton and Toronto): *Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL)*
57. Arizona Coyotes (from New York Rangers): *Alexander Dergachyov, C, SKA St Petersburg (Russia)*
58. Colorado Avalanche (from Washington Capitals via Calgary): *Austin Wagner, LW, Regina (WHL)*
59. Philadelphia Flyers (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Guillaume Brisebois, D, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
60. New York Rangers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Jens Looke, RW, Brynas (Sweden)*
61. Ottawa Senators (from Anaheim Ducks via Columbus): *Erik Cernak, D, Kosice (Slovakia)*

*Round Three*

62. Washington Capitals (from Buffalo Sabres): *Matthew Spencer, D, Peterborough (OHL)*
63. Arizona Coyotes: *Brendan Guhle, D, Prince Albert (WHL)*
64. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Edmonton Oilers via Anaheim): *Jordan Greenway, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
65. New Jersey Devils (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Jesper Lindgren, D, Modo (Sweden)*
66. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Carolina Hurricanes via Ottawa): *Erik Foley, LW, Cedar Rapids (USHL)*
67. Carolina Hurricanes (from New Jersey Devils): *Yakov Trenin, C, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
68. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Callum Booth, G, Quebec (QMJHL)*
69. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Graham Knott, LW, Niagara (OHL)*
70. Philadelphia Flyers (from San Jose Sharks): *Daniel Vladar, G, Kladno (Czech Republic)*
71. Colorado Avalanche: *Kyle Capobianco, D, Sudbury (OHL)*
72. New York Islanders (from Florida Panthers): *Mitchell Stephens, C, Saginaw (OHL)*
73. Detroit Red Wings (from Dallas Stars): *Parker Wotherspoon, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
74. Los Angeles Kings: *Michael Spacek, RW, Pardubice (Czech Republic)* _Autopick_
75. Boston Bruins: *Robin Kovacs, RW, AIK (Sweden)*
76. Colorado Avalanche (from Calgary Flames): *Ryan Gropp, LW, Seattle (WHL)*
77. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Dmytro Timashov, LW, Quebec (QMJHL)*
78. Winnipeg Jets: *Nathan Noel, C, Saint John (QMJHL)*
79. Edmonton Oilers (from Ottawa Senators): *Gustav Bourmman, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
80. Anaheim Ducks (from Detroit Red Wings via Columbus): *Adam Marsh, LW, Saint John (QMJHL)* _Autopick_
81. Arizona Coyotes (from Minnesota Wild): *Loik Leveille, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
82. New York Islanders: *Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
83. Nashville Predators (from Vancouver Canucks via Anaheim): *Matej Tomek, G, Topeka (NAHL)*
84. Nashville Predators: *Julius Nattinen, C, JYP (Finland)*
85. Buffalo Sabres (from St Louis Blues via Edmonton): *Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL)*
86. Montreal Canadiens: *Conor Garland, C, Moncton (QMJHL)*
87. New York Rangers: *David Cotton, C, Cushing Academy (HS-MA)* _Autopick_
88. Calgary Flames (from Washington Capitals): *Glenn Gawdin, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
89. Chicago Blackhawks: *Caleb Jones, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
90. Philadelphia Flyers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Alexandre Carrier, D, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
91. Florida Panthers (from Anaheim Ducks): *Keegan Kolesar, RW, Seattle (WHL)*

*Round Four*

92. Buffalo Sabres: *Joseph Cecconi, D, Muskegon (USHL)*
93. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Arizona Coyotes via Washington and Carolina): *Andrew Nielsen, D, Lethbridge (WHL)*
94. St Louis Blues (from Edmonton Oilers): *Jesse Gabrielle, LW, Regina (WHL)*
95. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Adam Musil, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
96. New Jersey Devils (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Denis Malgin, C, Zurich (Switzerland)*
97. San Jose Sharks (from New Jersey Devils): *Dante Salituro, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
98. Philadelphia Flyers: *Thomas Schemitsch, D, Owen Sound (OHL)*
99. Philadelphia Flyers (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *David Kase, C, Chomutov (Czech Republic)*
100. Anaheim Ducks (from San Jose Sharks via Nashville): *Sebastian Aho, RW, Karpat (Finland)*
101. Colorado Avalanche: *Jeremy Lauzon, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
102. Florida Panthers: *Kevin Stenlund, C, HV71 (Sweden)*
103. Dallas Stars: *Fredrik Forsberg, C, Leksand (Sweden)*
104. Los Angeles Kings: *Gustav Olhaver, C, Rogle (Sweden)*
105. San Jose Sharks (from Boston Bruins): *Tyson Baillie, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
106. Ottawa Senators (from Calgary Flames via San Jose): *Kameron Keilly, RW, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
107. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Ethan Bear, D, Seattle (WHL)*
108. Winnipeg Jets: *Cooper Marody, C, Muskegon (USHL)*
109. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Ottawa Senators): *Anthony Richard, C, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
110. Detroit Red Wings: *Brendan Warren, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
111. Minnesota Wild: *Felix Sandstrom, G, Brynas (Sweden)*
112. New York Islanders: *Andrew Mangiapane, C, Barrie (OHL)*
113. Vancouver Canucks: *Jean-Christophe Beaudin, C, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
114. Nashville Predators: *Radovan Bondra, RW, Kosice (Slovakia)*
115. St Louis Blues: *Brad Morrison, C, Prince George (WHL)*
116. Edmonton Oilers (from Montreal Canadiens): *Adin Hill, G, Portland (WHL)*
117. New York Rangers: *AJ Greer, LW, Boston University (NCAA)*
118. Washington Capitals: *Spencer Smallman, RW, Saint John (QMJHL)*
119. Chicago Blackhawks: *Connor Hobbs, D, Regina (WHL)*
120. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Veeti Vainio, D, Blues (Finland)*
121. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Anaheim Ducks): *Pavel Karnaukhov, LW, Calgary (WHL)*

*Round Five*

122. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Buffalo Sabres): *Samuel Montembeault, G, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
123. Arizona Coyotes: *Aleksi Saarela, C, Assat (Finland)*
124. Washington Capitals (from Edmonton Oilers): *Simon Bourque, D, Rimouski (QMJHL)*
125. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Brent Gates, C, Green Bay (USHL)*
126. Ottawa Senators (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Reid Gardiner, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
127. St Louis Blues (from New Jersey Devils): *Cameron Hughes, C, Wisconsin (NCAA)*
128. Philadelphia Flyers: *John Dahlstrom, LW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
129. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Tyler Soy, C, Victoria (WHL)*
130. New Jersey Devils (from San Jose Sharks): *Devante Stephens, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
131. Montreal Canadiens (from Colorado Avalanche): *Chris Martenet, D, London (OHL)*
132. Florida Panthers: *John Marino, D, South Shore (USPHL)*
133. Dallas Stars: *Deven Sideroff, RW, Kamloops (WHL)*
134. Los Angeles Kings: *Karch Bachman, LW, Culver Academy (HS-IN)*
135. Boston Bruins: *Jack Sadek, D, Lakeville (HS-MN)*
136. Calgary Flames: *Nick Betz, LW, Erie (OHL)*
137. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Kirill Kaprizov, LW, Novokuznetsk (Russia)*
138. Carolina Hurricanes (from Winnipeg Jets): *Vladislav Gavrikov, D, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
139. Philadelphia Flyers (from Ottawa Senators): *Kay Schweri, RW, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
140. Detroit Red Wings: *Adam Werner, G, Farjestad (Sweden)*
141. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Minnesota Wild): *Dryden Hunt, C, Regina (WHL)*
142. San Jose Sharks (from New York Islanders): *Chaz Reddekopp, D, Victoria (WHL)*
143. Vancouver Canucks: *Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL)*
144. Montreal Canadiens (from Nashville Predators via Toronto): *Colton White, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
145. St Louis Blues: *Jacob Jaremko, C, Elk River (HS-MN)*
146. Florida Panthers (from Montreal Canadiens): *Olivier Galipeau, D, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
147. Vancouver Canucks (from New York Rangers): *Kirill Pilipenko, RW, MVD (Russia)*
148. Washington Capitals: *David Henley, D, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
149. Chicago Blackhawks: *Ales Steska, G, Liberec (Czech Republic)*
150. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Sami Niku, D, JYP (Finland)*
151. Edmonton Oilers (from Anaheim Ducks): *Chase Pearson, C, Youngstown (USHL)*

*Round Six*

152. Buffalo Sabres: *Jeremiah Addison, LW, Ottawa (OHL)*
153. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Arizona Coyotes): *Austin Cho, D, St Andrew's (HS-ON)*
154. Edmonton Oilers: *Nicholas Boka, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
155. Edmonton Oilers (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Hayden McCool, C, Windsor (OHL)*
156. Carolina Hurricanes: *Conor O'Brien, G, Northfield (HS-MA)*
157. New Jersey Devils: *William Borgen, D, Moorhead (HS-MN)*
158. Philadelphia Flyers: *Stephen Derocher, D, Oshawa (OHL)*
159. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Mikhail Vorobyov, C, Ufa (Russia)*
160. San Jose Sharks: *Ryan Shea, D, BC High School (HS-MA)*
161. Colorado Avalanche: *Tate Olson, D, Prince George (WHL)*
162. Philadelphia Flyers (from Florida Panthers): *Rodrigo Abols, C, Dinamo Riga (Russia)*
163. Dallas Stars: *Matteo Gennaro, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
164. Chicago Blackhawks (from Los Angeles Kings): *Nikolai Cebikin, LW, Balashikha (Russia)*
165. Boston Bruins: *Christian Jaros, D, Lulea (Sweden)*
166. Calgary Flames: *Jake Massie, D, Kimball Union (HS-NH)*
167. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Kevin Davis, D, Everett (WHL)*
168. Winnipeg Jets: *Troy Terry, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
169. Carolina Hurricanes (from Ottawa Senators via Winnipeg): *Jack Becker, C, Mahtomedi (HS-MN)*
170. Detroit Red Wings: *Roger Karrer, D, Zurich (Switzerland)*
171. Minnesota Wild: *Jake Morrissey, G, Kelowna (WHL)*
172. New York Islanders: *Samuel Dove-McFalls, LW, Saint John (QMJHL)*
173. Vancouver Canucks: *Denis Godla, G, Bratislava (Russia)*
174. Anaheim Ducks (from Nashville Predators): *Grayson Pawlenchuk, LW, Red Deer (WHL)*
175. Columbus Blue Jackets (from St Louis Blues): *Marcus Vela, C, Langley (BCHL)*
176. Montreal Canadiens
177. New York Rangers
178. Washington Capitals
179. Chicago Blackhawks
180. Tampa Bay Lightning
181. Anaheim Ducks

*Round Seven*

182. Buffalo Sabres
183. Arizona Coyotes
184. Edmonton Oilers
185. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Toronto Maple Leafs)
186. Carolina Hurricanes
187. Los Angeles Kings (from New Jersey Devils)
188. Philadelphia Flyers
189. Columbus Blue Jackets
190. San Jose Sharks
191. Colorado Avalanche
192. Florida Panthers
193. Dallas Stars
194. Los Angeles Kings
195. Boston Bruins
196. Calgary Flames
197. Pittsburgh Penguins
198. Winnipeg Jets
199. Philadelphia Flyers (from Ottawa Senators)
200. Detroit Red Wings
201. Minnesota Wild
202. San Jose Sharks (from New York Islanders)
203. Minnesota Wild (from Vancouver Canucks via Tampa Bay)
204. San Jose Sharks (from Nashville Predators)
205. Florida Panthers (from St Louis Blues via New Jersey)
206. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Montreal Canadiens)
207. Tampa Bay Lightning (from New York Rangers)
208. Winnipeg Jets (from Washington Capitals)
209. Chicago Blackhawks
210. New York Islanders (from Tampa Bay Lightning)
211. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Anaheim Ducks)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed*


Trade #1
To San Jose: Robin Lehner
To Ottawa: Rourke Chartier, 106th Overall

Trade #2
To Ottawa: Matt Moulson
To Buffalo: 48th Overall, Shane Prince, Chris Wideman

Trade #3
To Toronto: Matt Carle ($250K retained)
To Tampa Bay: Cody Donaghey, 125th Overall

Trade #4
To Buffalo: Garret Sparks
To Toronto: William Carrier, 122nd Overall

Trade #5
To New Jersey: Logan Couture, Brenden Dillon, 9th Overall, 130th Overall
To San Jose: Adam Henrique, Adam Larsson, Reid Boucher, 6th Overall, 97th Overall

Trade #6
To Carolina: Patrick Wiercioch
To Ottawa: Lucas Wallmark, 66th Overall

Trade #7
To Carolina: Seth Helgeson
To New Jersey: Evgeny Dadonov

Trade #8
To Washington: Tommy Wingels
To San Jose: Dmitry Orlov

Trade #9
To Buffalo: Joshua Jacobs, Maxime Clermont, Ben Johnson
To New Jersey: Connor Hurley, Andrey Makarov, Jerome Leduc

Trade #10
To Nashville: James van Riemsdyk
To Toronto: Ryan Ellis, Jack Dougherty, Vladislav Kamenev, 144th Overall

Trade #11
To Boston: Justin Braun
To San Jose: Torey Krug, 37th Overall, 105th Overall

Trade #12
To Nashville: 2016 6th Round Pick
To San Jose: Paul Gaustad, Eric Nystrom, 204th Overall

Trade #13
To Montreal: Marc-Edouard Vlasic, Joe Pavelski
To San Jose: Alex Galchenyuk, Nathan Beaulieu, Magnus Nygren, 25th Overall

Trade #14
To Ottawa: Milan Lucic, Dennis Seidenberg
To Boston: Mike Hoffman, Jared Cowen, Chris Phillips, Erik Condra

Trade #15
To Edmonton: Roman Polak, 155th Overall
To Toronto: David Musil, Nikita Nikitin, 56th Overall

Trade #16
To Carolina: Teddy Purcell
To Edmonton: 2017 7th Round Pick

Trade #17
To Tampa Bay: Dion Phaneuf ($2M retained), 185th Overall
To Toronto: Dominik Masin, 25th Overall

Trade #18
To Tampa Bay: PK Subban, Nikita Scherbak, Jarred Tinordi, Martin Reway
To Montreal: Steven Stamkos, Jonathan Drouin, Anton Stralman, Jason Garrison ($1.5M Retained), 44th Overall

Trade #19
To Nashville: Phil Kessel ($500K retained), JJ Piccinich
To Toronto: Kevin Fiala, Juuse Saros, 53rd Overall

Trade #20
To Edmonton: Troy Brouwer
To Washington: Justin Schultz, Martin Gernat, 124th Overall

Trade #21
To Montreal: 144th Overall
To Toronto: PA Parenteau, Tom Gilbert, 206th Overall

Trade #22
To Columbus: 93rd Overall
To Carolina: Cam Atkinson

Trade #23
To Montreal: Brad Marchand
To Boston: Devante Smith-Pelly

Trade #24
To Edmonton: Brent Burns
To San Jose: Nail Yakupov, Andrew Ference, 16th Overall

Trade #25
To Toronto: 18th Overall
To Ottawa: 23rd, 56th Overall

Trade #26
To Carolina: Dennis Seidenberg
To Ottawa: Sergei Tolchinsky, 126th Overall

Trade #27
To Buffalo: 85th Overall
To Edmonton: Marcus Foligno

Trade #28
To Nashville: Jon Merrill
To New Jersey: Austin Watson

Trade #29
To New Jersey: 26th, 65th Overall
To Toronto: 36th, 41st Overall

Trade #30
To Carolina: Blake Coleman, 67th Overall
To New Jersey: Brock McGinn, 96th Overall

Trade #31
To Montreal: Alex Chiasson
To Ottawa: Alexei Emelin, Stefan Fournier

Trade #32
To Toronto: Bryan Bickell
To Chicago: Pierre Engvall

Trade #33
To Buffalo: Jordan Eberle
To Edmonton: Nikita Zadorov, JT Compher, 31st Overall, 51st Overall

Trade #34
To Calgary: 40th Overall, Stefan Elliott
To Colorado: 58th, 76th Overall, 2016 6th Round Pick

Trade #35
To Carolina: Mike Santorelli
To Nashville: Keegan Lowe, Andrej Nestrasil

Trade #36
To Chicago: Andrew MacWilliam
To Toronto: UFA Rights to Brad Richards and Johnny Oduya

Trade #37
To Buffalo: Jake Gardiner
To Toronto: Mikhail Grigorenko, Gustav Possler, 2016 6th

Trade #38
To Anaheim: 51st Overall
To Edmonton: Francois Beauchemin, Patrick Maroon, 151st Overall

Trade #39
To Anaheim: Haydn Fleury, Anton Khudobin, Ron Hainsey
To Carolina: Fredrik Andersen, Simon Despres, Stefan Noesen

Trade #40
To Nashville: 83rd Overall
To Anaheim: 100th, 174th Overall

Trade #41
To Ottawa: 61st Overall
To Columbus: 66th, 109th Overall

Trade #42
To Buffalo: David Legwand
To Ottawa: Justin Kea

Trade #43
To Buffalo: Conor Allen
To NY Rangers: Chris Wideman

Trade #44
To Ottawa: Reece Willcox
To Philadelphia: 139th, 199th Overall


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose has no idea if they are rebuilding or contending yet so send me offers for both! Would probably prefer to rebuild but still not sure.


----------



## IPreferPi

Want to move: Gagner, Moore, Korpikoski, Chipchura, all UFAs. 
Looking for: draft picks


----------



## SJSharks72

IPreferPi said:


> Want to move: Gagner, Moore, Korpikoski, Chipchura, all UFAs.
> Looking for: draft picks




It says your Boston on the team list.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

IPreferPi said:


> Want to move: Gagner, Moore, Korpikoski, Chipchura, all UFAs.
> Looking for: draft picks




Yep you are Boston not Arizona.


----------



## IPreferPi

jawallstar1 said:


> Yep you are Boston not Arizona.




Cripes, my damn dyslexia lol.

Hmm, this should be interesting.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

*Nashville Predators*

Neal - Ribiero - Forsberg
Van Reimsdyk - Fisher - Kessel
Bourque - Wilson - Smith
Beck - Jarnkrok - Stalberg
Sissons

Josi - Weber
Merrill - Jones
Ekholm - Franson
Bartley

Rinne 
Hutton
Mazanec

70.325 million / 71 million spent

Picks: 83 (Tomek), 84 (Nattinen), 114 (Bondra)

Not Available: Neal, Forsberg, Josi, Jones.

Available: All RFA/UFA's, Weber, Rinne, Stalberg.

Looking For: Picks, Prospects, Young Roster Players

Signings: 

- Calle Jarnkrok 2 years / 2.4 million 
- Taylor Beck 2 years / 1.8 million
- Marek Mazanec 3 years / 2.7 million
- Colin Wilson 5 years / 17.5 million
- Craig Smith 3 years / 9 million
- Cody Franson 3 years / 16.5 million
- Mike Fisher 1 year / 4.5 million
- Gabriel Bourque 2 years / 3 million

Released:

- Matt Cullen
- Anton Volchenkov

Trades: 

Ellis, Dougherty, Kamenev, pick 144 to TOR for Van Riemsdyk

Gaustad, Nystrom, pick 204 to SJ for 2016 7th

Fiala, Saros, pick 53 to TOR for Kessel

Watson for Merrill

Santorelli's UFA rights for Lowe, Nestrasil

Pick 100 + 174 for pick 83


----------



## hoc123

One of the only things I hate about being a Habs fan. To many people want them. Oh well Tampa is interesting.


----------



## IPreferPi

Looking to move: Lucic, Eriksson, Krecji, Kelly, Seidenberg
Want: draft picks/prospects, young roster players


----------



## edguy

Roster:

Lucic-Turris-Stone
MacArthur-Zibanejad-Ryan
Moulson-Pageau-Lazar
Puempel-Smith-Michalek
Neil

Methot-Karlsson
Emelin-Ceci
Borowecki-Gryba
Claesson

Anderson
Hammond

Top Prospects:

Nick Paul-Rourke Chartier-Nikita Korostelev
Sergei Tolchinski-Lucas Wallmark-Tobias Lindberg
Francis Perron-Ryan Dzyngel-Cole Schneider
Alex Guptill-Vincent Dunn-Buddy Robinson
Max McCormick-Robbie Baillargeon-Stefan Fournier
Shane Eiserman-Quinton Shore-Chris Leblanc
Darren Craemer-Justin Kea-____________
Jakub Culek-_______________-_____________
Garrett Thompson-__________-_____________

Thomas Chabot-Kelly Summers
Ben Harpur-Troy Rutkowski
Travis Dermott-Tim Boyle
Andreas Englund-_______
Mikael Wikstrand-________
Miles Gendron-__________
MIke Sdao-____________

Matt O'Connor
Marcus Hogberg
Chris Dreidger

Trade Block:
Chris Neil
Matt Moulson
Clarke MacArthur


Needs:
young Depth Forwards
picks
Prospects

Signings:
JG Pageau 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
Mark Stone 5 years 5 mil per
Mikka Zibanejad 3 years 3 Mil Per
Andrew Hammond 1 year 1 Mil Per


----------



## Black Noise

is in full rebuild mode.

Looking to trade everyone but Lindholm, Faulk and Fluery.


----------



## dathockeydoe

"We like to think of it as a retooling" - Jay Feaster.

Looking to add:
RW (Age 20-27)
Mobile RHD (Age 20-27)

Trade pieces:
RFA players : Backlund, Byron, Jooris, Shore, Granlund, 
Young prospects: Ortio, Elson, Ferland, Hanowski, Ramage, Reinhart, 
Plenty of C and LW
NHL players: Wideman, Raymond, Hiller,
3- 2nd rd picks
2- 3rds
other picks.


----------



## TT1

Coolio, looking to make a major shack-up trade for the Habs, everyone on our roster is available!

 *UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
picks + good/young 2C and dmen

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available tho, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller
Zachary Fucale

(I'm willing to package a center with Drouin/Marchand, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin/Marchand)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - Chiasson
Prust - DLR - Weise
Flynn/Mitchell

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M) - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
2 (44): Jack Roslovic
3 (86): Connor Garland
5 (131): Chris Martenet
5 (144): Colton White
#176 (6th):

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose has now decided to rebuild.
Logan Couture
Marc-Eduord Vlasic
Brent Burns
Joe Pavelski
Patrick Marleau
Joe Thornton
Justin Braun are all available


----------



## hoc123

Palat-Johnson-Kucherov
Killorn-Stamkos-Callahan 
Namestnikov-Filppula- Drouin
Pacquette-Boyle-Brown

Hedman-Stralman
Garrison-Coburn
Carle-Sustr

Bishop
Vasilenski

Trading block:
Stamkos
Bishop
Carle
Callahan (need top 6 RW back)
Morrow (UFA)
Any Prospect besides Anthony DeAngelo


----------



## landy92mack29

Landeskog-O'Reilly-Mackinnon
Mcginn-Duchene-Iginla
Tanguay-Hishon-Everberg
Mcleod-Mitchell-Hamilton
Bordeleau

?-Johnson
Holden-Barrie
Bigras/Siemens-Stuart
Guenin, Redmond

Varlamov
Pickard/Berra

Colorado has come to terms with Ryan O'Reilly on an 8 yr 50 million extension so they will not be looking to move him.

Landeskog, Mackinnon, Duchene, O'Reilly, Varlamov, Barrie, Bigras are not available. Only if the right deal is offered would Johnson be available.

Everything else is available for right price.

picks:Lawson Crouse,Austin Wagner,Kyle Capobianco,76,101,161,191


----------



## jaleong

JVR-Bozak-Kessel
Panik-Kadri-Lupul
Komarov-Holland-Kozun
Bailey-Smith-Frattin
Bodie

Phaneuf-Gardiner
Rielly-Polak
Erixon-Brennan
Robidas

Bernier
Reimer

Obviously, looking to move out some veterans for young players, prospects, and picks  If interested in anyone on the roster, PM me, noone is untouchable and I'm open to negotiating. Also willing to take on contracts if it means a good pick/prospect coming back


----------



## Joey Bones

Doing another mock too as my finals are finito. Sign Up if you'd like.


----------



## Jetabre

Fielding offers for Byfuglien.

Untouchables: Trouba, Scheifele, Ehlers, Morrissey, Hellebuyck, Little, Wheeler

Will listen to offers on anyone else, though Byfuglien is the only one I'm particularly interested in moving.


----------



## hi

Looking to trade the 3rd overall pick


----------



## Rare Jewel

Zajac is available for trade

My only untouchables: Severson and Schneider


----------



## Yoshidas Island

*Alex Ovechkin*==*Nicklas Backstrom*==Tommy Wingels
*Marcus Johansson*==*Evgeny Kuznetsov*==Joel Ward
*Andre Burakovsky*==Jay Beagle==*Troy Brouwer*
Curtis Glencross==Brooks Laich==*Tom Wilson*
Injured: Eric Fehr


Brooks Orpik==*John Carlson*
*Karl Alzner*==Matt Niskanen
Tim Gleason==Mike Green
Justin Schultz

*Braden Holtby* 
Philip Grubauer



*Available:* Brooks Orpik, Jason Chimera, Brooks Laich, Matt Niskanen, Joel Ward.
Also all my picks and prospects with the exception of Vrana and Bowey. 


*Looking for 4th line energy guys, and Top 6 LHD *

*I'm open for all trades, so PM me if you have a trade offer! *



*BOLDED ARE ALMOST UNTOUCHABLE, BUT NOT 100%.*

Hockey's Future Page: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/washington_capitals/
Washington Capital's Cap Situation: http://www.generalfanager.com/teams/29


----------



## OilTastic

*might* consider trading down from #8 if the price was right. looking for more picks only.


----------



## donut

are looking for more draft picks, young NHLers and lots and lots of meat and potatoes

*Notable Pieces Available:* Kevin Bieksa, Dan Hamhuis, Chris Higgins, Ryan Miller

*Unavailable:* Chris Tanev, Bo Horvat, Jake Virtanen


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are now full and ready to begin! I'll PM Mozesmadness to get this thing started. Because I didn't set a time ahead of time, his official auto-time won't be until 6 PM EST.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Untouchables:* Ristolainen, Girgensons, Reinhart, Kane

*Hard to Get:* Ennis, Zadorov, Bogosian, Fasching, Baptiste, Bailey, Deslauriers

Everyone else is *ON THE BLOCK!!!*



*For the hell of it I'm going to field offers for #2 if you're interested.*


----------



## edguy

We have a trade to announce!

 

Robin Lehner



Rourke Chartier
2015 4th


With this trade the  announce we have signed G Andrew Hammond to a 1 year 1 Mil deal


----------



## MackAttack26

Nelson - Tavares - Okposo
Lee - Nielsen - Strome
Kulemin - Grabovski - Bailey
Martin - Cizikas - Clutterbuck
X - Kennedy, McDonald

Leddy - Boychuk
Visnovsky - Hamonic
Hickey - de Haan
X - Strait

Halak
Neuvirth 

Looking to move Grabovksi and Grabner up front and willing to trade Neuvirth for a lesser backup +. PM me with any offers, willing to at least listen to offers on most players.


----------



## jaleong

Looking to move Phaneuf, Kessel, Bozak, JVR if anyone's interested, looking to pick up more picks and prospects especially. Willing to retain a fair bit of salary. Also looking to package picks and players to move from 23rd to around 7-15, PM me offers


----------



## SJSharks72

edguy said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Lehner
> 
> 
> 
> Rourke Chartier
> 2015 4th
> 
> 
> With this trade the  announce we have signed G Andrew Hammond to a 1 year 1 Mil deal




Confirm

Karlsson-*Thornton*-*Pavelski*
*Marleau*-*Couture*-Hertl
Nieto-Tierney-Wingels
Goodrow-Smith-Carpenter
Hayes

*Vlasic*-*Burns*
Dillon-*Braun*
Mueller-Tennyson
Demelo/Abelthauser

_Lehner_
Stalock

*BOLD* are available
UNDERLINE are untouchables
_ITALICS_ are new


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:




Matt Moulson




2015 2nd Round Pick (48th Overall)
Shane Prince
Chris Wideman


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Moulson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 2nd Round Pick (48th Overall)
> Shane Prince
> Chris Wideman




 agree!


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Roster:
> 
> MacArthur-Turris-Stone
> Moulson-Zibanejad-Ryan
> Hoffman (RFA)-Pageau-Lazar
> Michalek-Legwand-Chiasson
> Neil/Smith
> 
> Methot-Karlsson
> Wiercioch-Ceci
> Borowiecki-Gryba
> Cowen/Phillips
> 
> Anderson
> Hammond
> 
> Top Prospects:
> Matt Puemple-LW
> Nick Paul-LW
> Matt O'Connor-G
> Rourke Chartier-C
> Tobias Lindberg-RW
> Ben Harpur-D
> Andreas Englund-D
> Cole Schneider-RW
> Fredrik Claesson-D
> Marcus Hogberg-G
> Chris Dreidger-G
> Ryan Dzyngel-C
> Francis Perron-LW
> Mikael Wikstrand-D
> Vincent Dunn-C
> Shane Eiserman-LW
> 
> Trade Block:
> Patrick Wiercioch
> David Legwand
> Jared Cowen
> Zach Smith
> Chris Neil
> Chris Phillips
> Mike Hoffman
> Milan Michalek
> 
> Needs:
> Top 4 LHD
> 
> 
> Signings:
> JG Pageau 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> Mark Stone 5 years 5 mil per
> Mikka Zibanejad 3 years 3 Mil per
> Alex Chiasson 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> 
> We have informed LW Erik Condra the team will not renew his contract




Updated


----------



## edguy

With the recent addition of Matt Moulson, rumor has it that Senators management is more actively shopping LW Mike Hoffman. Sources say the expected return would consist of solely Draft Picks and Prospects


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

Toronto gets: 
Matt Carle (0.25M retained)

Tampa Bay gets:
Cody Donaghey
125'th overall pick


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Garret Sparks




William Carrier
2015 5th Round Pick (122nd Overall)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are in the market for NHL goaltenders!


----------



## jaleong

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> Garret Sparks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Carrier
> 2015 5th Round Pick (122nd Overall)






hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Toronto gets:
> Matt Carle (0.25M retained)
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> Cody Donaghey
> 125'th overall pick




Confirm both


----------



## Rare Jewel

*SJ/NJ deal*

A big one.



Adam Henrique
Adam Larsson
Reid Boucher
1st round pick 2015(6th overall)
4th round pick 2015(97th overall)



Logan Couture
Brenden Dillon
1st round pick(9th overall)
5th round pick(130th overall)


----------



## SJSharks72

Rare Jewel said:


> A big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Henrique
> Adam Larsson
> Reid Boucher
> 1st round pick 2015(6th overall)
> 4th round pick 2015(97th overall)
> 
> 
> 
> Logan Couture
> Brenden Dillon
> 1st round pick(9th overall)
> 5th round pick(130th overall)




Confirm

Karlsson-*Thornton*-*Pavelski*
*Marleau*-Henrique-Hertl
Nieto-Tierney-Wingels
Goodrow-Smith-Carpenter
Hayes

*Vlasic*-*Burns*
Abelthauser-Braun
Mueller-Larsson
Tennyson

Lehner
Stalock

BOLD are available
UNDERLINE are untouchables
ITALICS are new

Top Prospects
*Nikolay Goldobin
Reid Boucher
Sean Kuraly
Kevin Labanc
Nikita Jevpalos
Dan O'Regan
Noah Rod
Dylan Sadowy
Julius Bergman
Michael Brodzinski
Joakim Ryan*


----------



## Black Noise

*E. Staal* - *J. Staal* - *Semin*
*Skinner* - Lindholm - Terry
Gerbe - Rask - Nestrasil
Malone - McClement - Dwyer

Wiercioch- Faulk
*Hainsey* - Murphy
*Liles* - Hillen

*Ward*
Khudobin

*BOLD* - looking to move
UNDERLINED - untouchable

*WANTS*

- Looking to stock up on picks, prospects and young players


----------



## Black Noise

Seth Helgeson



Evegny Dadonov




Patrick Wiercioch



2015 3rd
Lucas Wallmark


----------



## edguy

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Patrick Wiercioch
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 3rd
> Lucas Wallmark




 agree


----------



## Rare Jewel

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Scott Helgeson
> 
> 
> 
> Evegny Dadonov




Confirm.


Seth btw.


----------



## jaleong

Looking to move Bernier, Kessel, Phaneuf if it interests anyone. Also JVR available but for the right price, willing to retain salary if it helps a deal


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Predators are looking to change up their offensive build and are willing to trade almost everyone. Only untouchables at the moment are *Fiala,* *Jones,* *Neal,* *and Forsberg.* Weber and Rinne are available for the right price.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

The  and the  have come to an agreement on a trade!



Tommy Wingels





Dmitry Orlov


----------



## SJSharks72

ReasonableHabFan said:


> The  and the  have come to an agreement on a trade!
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Wingels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dmitry Orlov




Confirm

Karlsson-*Thornton*-*Pavelski*
*Marleau*-_Henrique_-Hertl
Nieto-Tierney-Goldobin
Goodrow-Smith-Carpenter
Hayes

*Vlasic*-*Burns*
_Orlov_-*Braun*
*Mueller*-_Larsson_
Tennyson, Abelthauser

_Lehner_
Stalock

BOLD are available
UNDERLINE are untouchables
ITALICS are new

Top Prospects
Reid Boucher
Sean Kuraly
Kevin Labanc
Nikita Jevpalos
Dan O'Regan
Noah Rod
Dylan Sadowy
Julius Bergman
Michael Brodzinski
Joakim Ryan


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

here


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade to announce...*


Josh Jacobs
Maxime Clermont
Ben Johnson


Connor Hurley
Andrey Makarov
Jerome Leduc


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Rare Jewel said:


> Josh Jacobs
> Maxime Clermont
> Ben Johnson
> 
> 
> Connor Hurley
> Sergei Makarov
> Jerome Leduc




Confirmed. (But it's Andrey not Sergei)


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers will make the first pick in ten mins.


----------



## Rare Jewel

jawallstar1 said:


> Confirmed. (But it's Andrey not Sergei)




Right, Wrong decade.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 1st overall pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Erie Otters of the OHL:


*Connor McDavid*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - Erie Otters - OHL



​


----------



## jaleong

Trade 

 Ryan Ellis, Jack Dougherty, Vladislav Kamenev, 5th 2015

 James van Riemsdyk


----------



## McMozesmadness

Just a note.

Oilers currently have Montreal's 4th round pick, from the Petry trade.

If the Habs get past Tampa it becomes a 3rd rounder.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

jaleong said:


> Trade
> 
> Ryan Ellis, Jack Dougherty, Vladislav Kamenev, 5th 2015
> 
> James van Riemsdyk




Confirm.


----------



## Black Noise

have changed their focus into a "retool".

Looking for players that are between the age of 21-25.

*NEEDS:*

Top 6 RW
Top 4 D

Willing to trade the 5th overall pick for a good price


----------



## jaleong

Looking to flip Peter Holland for an early pick or young wing/defense prospect/player

Also willing to move Gardiner, Lupul (easy to move), Phaneuf if there's any interest.


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!
To 
Justin Braun

To 
Torey Krug
2015 Philadelphia 2nd (37th overall)
2015 Boston 4th (105th overall)

Karlsson-*Thornton*-*Pavelski*
*Marleau*-_Henrique_-Hertl
Nieto-Tierney-Goldobin
Goodrow-Smith-Carpenter
Hayes

*Vlasic-Burns*
_Orlov-Krug_
Mueller-_Larsson_
Tennyson, Abelthauser

_Lehner_
Stalock

BOLD are available
UNDERLINE are untouchables
ITALICS are new

Top Prospects
Reid Boucher
Sean Kuraly
Kevin Labanc
Nikita Jevpalos
Dan O'Regan
Noah Rod
Dylan Sadowy
Julius Bergman
Michael Brodzinski
Joakim Ryan


----------



## IPreferPi

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> To
> Justin Braun
> 
> To
> Torey Krug
> 2015 Philadelphia 2nd (37th overall)
> 2015 Boston 4th (105th overall)




Confirmed!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Completely anti-climactic:

"The Buffalo Sabres select Jack Eichel."






*1 (2): Jack Eichel, C, Boston University (NCAA) (Our Rank: 2)*

Next GM has been notified


----------



## MackAttack26

still looking to trade Grabner and Grabovksi for picks. Also willing to move Neuvirth for a team looking to upgrade in goal.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

*Trade*

Nashville trades Paul Gaustad, Eric Nystrom, and our 2015 7th round pick to San Jose for their 2016 6th round pick.


----------



## SJSharks72

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> *Trade*
> 
> Nashville trades Paul Gaustad, Eric Nystrom, and our 2015 7th round pick to San Jose for their 2016 6th round pick.




Confirm


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers trading block

On the block:
- J.Schultz
- N.Nikitin
- T.Purcell
- A.Ference
- M.Marincin

Available:
- All picks and prospects
- J.Eberle
- N.Yakupov
- L.Draisaitl
- All other roster players

Not available:
- C.McDavid
- R.N.Hopkins
- D.Nurse
- T.Hall

Looking for:
- Top end d-men
- Starting goalie
- Grit all around

PM ME


----------



## Rare Jewel

RFA signings.

Brenden Dillon - 2 years/ 2.25m AAV
Evegeni Dadonov - 1 year/ 3.1m AAV
Stefan Matteau - 2 years/ 1.3m AAV
Jerome Leduc - 1 year/ 700k AAV


----------



## TT1

to 

Vlasic
Pavelski

to 

Galchenyuk
Beaulieu
2015 1st
Nygren


----------



## SJSharks72

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Vlasic
> Pavelski
> 
> to
> 
> Galchenyuk
> Beaulieu
> 2015 1st
> Nygren




Confirm

*Thornton*-_Galchenyuk_-Goldobin
*Marleau*-_Henrique_-Hertl
Nieto-Tierney-*Nystrom*
Goodrow-*Gaustad-Smith*

_Beaulieu_-*Burns*
_Orlov-Krug_
Mueller-_Larsson_
Tennyson, Abelthauser

_Lehner_
Stalock

BOLD are available
UNDERLINE are untouchables
ITALICS are new

Top Prospects
Magnus Nygren
Eriah Hayes
Ryan Carpenter
Reid Boucher
Sean Kuraly
Kevin Labanc
Nikita Jevpalos
Dan O'Regan
Noah Rod
Dylan Sadowy
Julius Bergman
Michael Brodzinski
Joakim Ryan


----------



## IPreferPi

We have a trade to announce!

To 

Mike Hoffman
Jared Cowen
Chris Phillips
Erik Condra (UFA rights)

To 

Milan Lucic
Dennis Seidenberg

_Hoffman_ - Krejci - Pastrnak
Marchand - Bergeron - Eriksson
Smith - Soderberg - Connolly
Talbot - Spooner - Condra

Chara - Hamilton
_Cowen_ - _Braun_
Morrow - Millar
Phillips

Rask
Subban


----------



## edguy

IPreferPi said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> 
> Mike Hoffman
> Jared Cowen
> Chris Phillips
> Erik Condra (UFA rights)
> 
> To
> 
> Milan Lucic
> Dennis Seidenberg





 Agree! Thanks for the deal!!


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Roster:
> 
> Lucic-Turris-Stone
> MacArthur-Zibanejad-Ryan
> Moulson-Pageau-Lazar
> Michalek-Legwand-Chiasson
> Neil/Smith
> 
> Methot-Karlsson
> Seidenberg-Ceci
> Borowiecki-Gryba
> Claesson
> 
> Anderson
> Hammond
> 
> Top Prospects:
> Matt Puemple-LW
> Nick Paul-LW
> Matt O'Connor-G
> Rourke Chartier-C
> Tobias Lindberg-RW
> Ben Harpur-D
> Lucas Wallmark-C
> Andreas Englund-D
> Cole Schneider-RW
> Marcus Hogberg-G
> Chris Dreidger-G
> Ryan Dzyngel-C
> Francis Perron-LW
> Mikael Wikstrand-D
> Vincent Dunn-C
> Shane Eiserman-LW
> 
> Trade Block:
> Milan Michalek
> David Legwand
> Zach Smith
> Chris Neil
> 
> 
> Needs:
> Depth Defenceman
> 
> Signings:
> JG Pageau 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> Mark Stone 5 years 5 mil per
> Mikka Zibanejad 3 years 3 Mil per
> Alex Chiasson 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> Andrew Hammond 1 year 1 Mil Per




Updatted!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Wh have a trade to announce:

To:

56th Overall 
Nikita Nikitin 
David Musil

To:

155th Overall 
Roman Polak


----------



## IPreferPi

Resign RFA Mike Hoffman to a 1 year deal (3.5M)
Resign RFA Dougie Hamilton to a 2 year, 4.5M/year deal
Resign RFA Brent Connolly to a 2 year, 1.5M/year deal
Resign UFA Carl Soderberg to a 4 year, 4M/year deal
Resign UFA Erik Condra to a 2 year, 1.25M/year deal

Looking to trade Kelly and/or Phillips for late round picks or prospects


----------



## jaleong

Mozesmadness said:


> Wh have a trade to announce:
> 
> To:
> 
> 56th Overall
> Nikita Nikitin
> David Musil
> 
> To:
> 
> 155th Overall
> Roman Polak




Confirm


----------



## McMozesmadness

Anyone with cap space want to take on Teddy Purcell.

In return for a 2017 7th or a depth prospect. PM me


----------



## TT1

Montreal signs Petry for 5 years @ 5.25M per


----------



## hi

select


*Mitchell Marner*


Leafs GM has been pm'd


----------



## TT1

Montreal is still looking for a 1C and a top 6 winger, the younger the better. Everyone on my roster is available.


----------



## Black Noise

Teddy Purcell



2017 7th round pick


----------



## McMozesmadness

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Teddy Purcell
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 7th round pick




Confirmed. 

Thanks for the smooth deal.


----------



## Black Noise

Gino McSnipesss said:


> E. Staal - J. Staal - *Semin*
> Skinner - Lindholm - Purcell
> Gerbe - Rask - *Terry*
> Malone - McClement - Nestrasil
> 
> Wiercioch- Faulk
> *Hainsey* - Murphy
> *Liles* - Hillen
> 
> *Ward*
> Khudobin
> 
> *BOLD* - looking to move
> UNDERLINED - untouchable
> 
> *WANTS*
> 
> - Looking to stock up on young players age 21- 25
> 
> Willing to trade all picks in the 2015 draft, including 5th overall




Updated


----------



## jaleong

Still looking to move Kessel and Phaneuf, willing to retain a lot of salary to get a deal done on one of them. PM me if interested

Also, Bozak, Holland, Gardiner, and Bernier are on the table if anyone would like to talk trade

Want to package 23, 56, and maybe a few prospects to move up in the first; or to package 23 with an NHL player to move up 10ish spots.


----------



## jaleong

Toronto is proud to select, from Erie of the OHL,

*Dylan Strome*






Next GM PMed


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

Tampa Bay gets:
Dion Phaneuf (2 Million retained)
185'th overall

Toronto gets:
Dominik Masin
25'th overall


----------



## jaleong

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> Dion Phaneuf (2 Million retained)
> 185'th overall
> 
> Toronto gets:
> Dominik Masin
> 25'th overall




 confirm

willing to move up/down from 23 and 26, depending on the offers


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

Tampa Bay gets:
P.K Subban
Nikita Scherbak
Jarred Tinordi
Martin Reway

Montreal gets:
Steven Stamkos
Anton Stralman
Jonathan Drouin
Jason Garrison (1.5 Million retained)
44'th overall


----------



## SJSharks72

SJSharks39 said:


> *Thornton*-_Galchenyuk_-Goldobin
> *Marleau*-_Henrique_-Hertl
> Nieto-Tierney-*Nystrom*
> Goodrow-*Gaustad-Smith*
> 
> _Beaulieu_-*Burns*
> _Orlov-Krug_
> Mueller-_Larsson_
> Tennyson, Abelthauser
> 
> _Lehner_
> Stalock
> 
> BOLD are available
> UNDERLINE are untouchables
> ITALICS are new
> 
> Top Prospects
> Magnus Nygren
> Eriah Hayes
> Ryan Carpenter
> Reid Boucher
> Sean Kuraly
> Kevin Labanc
> Nikita Jevpalos
> Dan O'Regan
> Noah Rod
> Dylan Sadowy
> Julius Bergman
> Michael Brodzinski
> Joakim Ryan




Updated. Players that are still on the block are
Joe Thornton
Brent Burns
Patrick Marleau
Eric Nystrom
Paul Gaustad
Ben Smith


----------



## TT1

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> P.K Subban
> Nikita Scherbak
> Jarred Tinordi
> Martin Reway
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Jonathan Drouin
> Jason Garrison (1.5 Million retained)
> 44'th overall




confirm

Trading Subban hurts but with our recent acquisition of Vlasic it was a move we were able to do in order to improve our offense, we also got a pretty good defensive replacement in Stralman.


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> confirm
> 
> Trading Subban hurts but with our recent acquisition of Vlasic it was a move we were able to do in order to improve our offense, we also got a pretty good defensive replacement in Stralman.




Steal for Montreal, big time


----------



## TT1

jaleong said:


> Steal for Montreal, big time




Stamkos's next contract is the biggest issue, he loses a bit of value there. I dunno how much i should offer him tbh, 8 years @ 10M per? That's alot of money.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

TT1 said:


> Stamkos's next contract is the biggest issue, he loses a bit of value there. I dunno how much i should offer him tbh, 8 years @ 10M per? That's alot of money.




That was such a great deal wtf


----------



## Black Noise

select Noah Hanifin


----------



## Yoshidas Island

UPDATING THE  



*Alex Ovechkin*==*Nicklas Backstrom*==Tommy Wingels
*Marcus Johansson*==*Evgeny Kuznetsov*==Joel Ward
*Andre Burakovsky*==Jay Beagle==*XXXXXXXXXXXXX*
Curtis Glencross==Brooks Laich==*Tom Wilson*
Injured: Eric Fehr


Brooks Orpik==*John Carlson*
*Karl Alzner*==Matt Niskanen
Tim Gleason==Justin Schultz
Injured: John Erskine

*Braden Holtby* 
Philip Grubauer



*Available:* Brooks Orpik, Jason Chimera, Brooks Laich, Matt Niskanen, Joel Ward, Curtis Glencross, *Mike Green*
Also all my picks and prospects with the exception of Vrana and Bowey. 


*Looking for 4th line energy guys, and a Top 9 RW. *

*I'm open for all trades, so PM me if you have a trade offer! *



*BOLDED ARE ALMOST UNTOUCHABLE, BUT NOT 100%.*

Hockey's Future Page: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/washington_capitals/
Washington Capital's Cap Situation: http://www.generalfanager.com/teams/29






Signings: ​
Mike Green, 3 years, 5.5 AAV
Marcus Johansson, 5 years, 4.25 AAV
Evgeny Kuznetsov, 2 years, 2 AAV
Jay Beagle, 2 years, 1.25 AAV
Braden Holtby, 6 years, 6.0 AAV
Philipp Grubauer, 2 years, 850k per.
CAP SPACE AVAILABLE: 0.754426 Million (I THINK)

*Qualified:*
Patrick Wey
Edward Pasquale


----------



## SJSharks72

select Ivan Provorov


----------



## edguy

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> P.K Subban
> Nikita Scherbak
> Jarred Tinordi
> Martin Reway
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Jonathan Drouin
> Jason Garrison (1.5 Million retained)
> 44'th overall




Damn.. the lightning get bent in this one... Stamkos for Subban is probably an equalish trade.. but then Stralman Drouin Garrison and a 2nd for Scherback Tinordi and reway.. wow


----------



## TT1

ReasonableHabFan said:


> UPDATING THE
> 
> 
> 
> *Alex Ovechkin*==*Nicklas Backstrom*==Tommy Wingels
> *Marcus Johansson*==*Evgeny Kuznetsov*==Joel Ward
> *Andre Burakovsky*==Jay Beagle==*Troy Brouwer*
> Curtis Glencross==Brooks Laich==*Tom Wilson*
> Injured: Eric Fehr
> 
> 
> Brooks Orpik==*John Carlson*
> *Karl Alzner*==Matt Niskanen
> Tim Gleason==Mike Green
> Injured: John Erskine
> 
> *Braden Holtby*
> Philip Grubauer
> 
> 
> 
> *Available:* Brooks Orpik, Jason Chimera, Brooks Laich, Matt Niskanen, Joel Ward, Curtis Glencross
> Also all my picks and prospects with the exception of Vrana and Bowey.
> 
> 
> *Looking for 4th line energy guys, and Top 6 LHD *
> 
> *I'm open for all trades, so PM me if you have a trade offer! *
> 
> 
> 
> *BOLDED ARE ALMOST UNTOUCHABLE, BUT NOT 100%.*
> 
> Hockey's Future Page: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/washington_capitals/
> Washington Capital's Cap Situation: http://www.generalfanager.com/teams/29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signings: ​
> Mike Green, 3 yeasr, 5.0 AAV
> Marcus Johansson, 5 years, 4.25 AAV
> Evgeny Kuznetsov, 2 years, 2 AAV
> Jay Beagle, 2 years, 1.25 AAV
> Braden Holtby, 6 years, 6.0 AAV
> CAP SPACE AVAILABLE: 2.104426 Million (I THINK)




Green is gonna get alot more than 5M a year (Orpik got 5.5M last year), i gave Petry 5.25M just to be realistic.. (he refused 4.5M from Edmonton).


----------



## Patmac40

With the 7th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Mathew Barzal.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*2*
|59||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|70||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|90||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|99||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## TT1

Patmac40 said:


> The Flyers select Mathew Barzal. I'll make it pretty tomorrow. Can someone PM the next guy?




done

Lookin to move Desharnais for a good 3rd line RW'er or a pick

 *UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
none, just looking for good deals. might play around with my bottom 6, feel free to PM me anytime.

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available, even Price)
Andrei Markov
David Desharnais OR Lars Eller
Alexei Emelin
Tom Gilbert
PAP
Devante Smith Pelly

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - PAP/DSP
Prust/DLR - Mitchell - Weise
Flynn

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M)/Emelin - Pateryn/Gilbert

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
#44 (2nd)
#86 (3rd)
#131 (5th)
#176 (6th)
#206 (7th)

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/


----------



## McMozesmadness

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> P.K Subban
> Nikita Scherbak
> Jarred Tinordi
> Martin Reway
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Jonathan Drouin
> Jason Garrison (1.5 Million retained)
> 44'th overall




There is always bad trades in these things, but I think this one may go down as the worst I've ever seen.

Wow... Tampa gets destroyed.


----------



## jaleong

Mozesmadness said:


> There is always bad trades in these things, but I think this one may go down as the worst I've ever seen.
> 
> Wow... Tampa gets destroyed.




Habs fans love them some PK, man


----------



## jaleong

have picks 23, 26, 53, and 56, maybe move up/down the order to spread those picks out more or to move up in the first. PM me if anyone wants more draft picks.

Also willing to trade late round picks for UFA rights to NHL players, PM me if you're planning on letting players go or want to dump some salary


----------



## Oilers Apologist

*Trade*

The Nashville Predators have traded Kevin Fiala, Juuse Saros, and pick 53 to Toronto for Phil Kessel (500k retained), and JJ Piccinich.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Another note:

Oilers own Ottawa's 3rd round pick from the Ales Hemsky trade.


----------



## jaleong

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> *Trade*
> 
> The Nashville Predators have traded Kevin Fiala, Juuse Saros, and pick 53 to Toronto for Phil Kessel (500k retained), and JJ Piccinich.




confirm

Also looking to move Bernier for any goalie-needy teams


----------



## Oilers Apologist

*Nashville Predators* *UPDATED*

Neal - Ribiero - Forsberg
Van Reimsdyk - Fisher - Kessel
Santorelli (UFA) - Wilson - Smith
Beck - Jarnkrok - Stalberg
Bourque - Sissons

Josi - Weber
Ekholm - Jones
Bartley - Franson

Rinne 
Hutton
Mazanec

69.45 million / 71 million spent

Picks: 84, 100, 114, 174

Not Available: Neal, Forsberg, Josi, Jones.

Available: All RFA/UFA's, Weber, Rinne, Stalberg.

Looking For: Picks, Prospects, Young Roster Players

Signings: 

- Calle Jarnkrok 2 years / 2.4 million 
- Taylor Beck 2 years / 1.8 million
- Marek Mazanec 3 years / 2.7 million
- Colin Wilson 5 years / 17.5 million
- Craig Smith 3 years / 9 million
- Cody Franson 3 years / 16.5 million
- Mike Fisher 1 year / 4.5 million
- Gabriel Bourque 2 years / 3 million

Released:

- Matt Cullen
- Anton Volchenkov

Trades: 

Ellis, Dougherty, Kamenev, pick 144 to TOR for Van Riemsdyk

Gaustad, Nystrom, pick 204 to SJ for 2016 7th

Fiala, Saros, pick 53 to TOR for Kessel


----------



## McMozesmadness

We have a trade to announce:

To:


*Troy Brouwer*

To:


*Justin Schultz
Martin Gernat
Oilers 5th (124th Overall)*


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Fisher, Ribiero, Stalberg are all available. 

Would move Weber/Rinne for right package.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Mozesmadness said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *Troy Brouwer*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *Justin Schultz
> Martin Gernat
> Oilers 5th (124th Overall)*



Confirm ^_^


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Looking to move Mike Green at the contract I just signed him to. 5.5 AAV for 3 years. (yes TT1 I adjusted price)


Or even Niskanen at this point honestly..


----------



## TT1

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Looking to move Mike Green at the contract I just signed him to. 5.5 AAV for 3 years. (yes TT1 I adjusted price)




 i think he'll get between 6-6.5M but who knows, hometown discount maybe?!?!


----------



## Yoshidas Island

TT1 said:


> i think he'll get between 6-6.5M but who knows, hometown discount maybe?!?!



Yes, that's what the idea was, I'm pretty sure he's said he wants to stay in Washington, and he knows that playing 3rd pairing he wont be getting 6-6.5 AAV. Just my train of thought.. Is there anyone else who is really not okay with the 5.5? Cause if not I'm keeping it.


----------



## TT1

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Yes, that's what the idea was, I'm pretty sure he's said he wants to stay in Washington, and he knows that playing 3rd pairing he wont be getting 6-6.5 AAV. Just my train of thought.. Is there anyone else who is really not okay with the 5.5? Cause if not I'm keeping it.




5.5 is fine if hes signing with Washington, makes sense not to pay him top pairing money if they dont plan to give him top pairing minutes


----------



## OilTastic

Mozesmadness said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *Troy Brouwer*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *Justin Schultz
> Martin Gernat
> Oilers 5th (124th Overall)*




^nice work for the Oilers there!


----------



## Yoshidas Island

OilTastic said:


> ^nice work for the Oilers there!




Planning on playing Schultz with Alzner, so he learns how to play D


----------



## OilTastic

with the #8 pick in the 2015 NHL entry draft.... selects....from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL....*RW Timo Meier* 

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

OilTastic said:


> with the #8 pick in the 2015 NHL entry draft.... selects....from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL....*RW Timo Meier*
> 
> next GM PM'd.




Almost spit out my lemonade when I saw who you picked


----------



## OilTastic

^a bit of a reach pick, though he seems to be ranked around from around #10 to #15, but one media wag in Edmonton suggested he may be NHL ready. i don't know for sure myself, but if so, at his size, i just couldn't resist !


----------



## Yoshidas Island

OilTastic said:


> ^a bit of a reach pick, though he seems to be ranked around from around #10 to #15, but one media wag in Edmonton suggested he may be NHL ready. i don't know for sure myself, but if so, at his size, i just couldn't resist !




It's like when I picked Zacha at #5  

EDIT: (Not this mock draft obviously, and I also do not like Mitch Marner)


----------



## OilTastic

i'm not as sold on Zacha, Crouse, or Rantanen as i am on Meier, so i took him. no weirder than the Yotes passing on Strome and Hanifin to take Marner.

besides, the stupid Sharks stole my Provorov !!!


----------



## Yoshidas Island

OilTastic said:


> i'm not as sold on Zacha, Crouse, or Rantanen as i am on Meier, so i took him. no weirder than the Yotes passing on Strome and Hanifin to take Marner.
> 
> besides, the stupid Sharks stole my Provorov !!!




Just for me personally, there's something about Zacha that screams NHL star.


----------



## hi

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> P.K Subban
> Nikita Scherbak
> Jarred Tinordi
> Martin Reway
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Jonathan Drouin
> Jason Garrison (1.5 Million retained)
> 44'th overall




I don't ask for many trades to be veto'd but this is one that should be.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

showjaxx said:


> I don't ask for many trades to be veto'd but this is one that should be.




I'd agree, since TT1 made me change my Green signing


----------



## McMozesmadness

Update from the Oilers:

On the block:
- 16th Overall
- 33rd Overall
- A.Ference
- M.Marincin

Available:
- All picks and prospects
- J.Eberle
- N.Yakupov
- L.Draisaitl
- All other roster players

Not available:
- C.McDavid
- R.N.Hopkins
- O.Klefbom
- D.Nurse
- T.Hall

Looking for:
- Top end d-men
- Starting goalie
- Mean third line LW

Oilers would like to announce the following roster moves:
UFA SIGNINGS
- D.Roy - 1 year 1.5m 
- R.Bachman - 1 year 900k 
- S.Pinnizotto - 1 year 650k 

QUALIFIED
- T.Pitlick 
- M.Marincin
- K.Aulie
- F.Tuohimma 
- A.Miller
- B.Hunt 
- B.Davidson
- C.Hamilton

RELEASED
- J.Joensuu
- T.Bunz
- K.Lain
- M.Fraser
- V.Fasth

Current Lines:
B.Pouliot - R.N.Hopkins - J.Eberle
T.Hall - C.Mcdavid - T.Brouwer
D.Roy - A.Lander - N.Yakupov
M.Hendricks - B.Gordan - T.Pitlick

O.Klefbom - M.Fayne
M.Marincin - R.Polak
D.Nurse - A.Ference

B.Scrivens
R.Bachman


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I also must ask guys, Troy Brouwer has a NTC, do you think this trade should be vetoed in the fact that Brouwer might say no to EDM? I think he might, but I'm only one opinion...


----------



## OilTastic

^i think the assumption might be that with new management, McDavid, and the fact Troy has already won a cup with the Hawks that he might waive to come. if i had a vote, then i'd vote no.


----------



## McMozesmadness

^Western Canadian guy. Plus with the improvements to the Oilers and the chance to play on a line with Hall and McJesus. I think he'd agree. So if I have a vote it would be, yes. He would waive.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

OilTastic said:


> ^i think the assumption might be that with new management, McDavid, and the fact Troy has already won a cup with the Hawks that he might waive to come. if i had a vote, then i'd vote no.




Are you voting no to vetoing the trade or no to him waiving xD


----------



## OilTastic

^LOL, ya, sorry, i just noticed what i did there.... 

i would vote yes, he'd waive to come here.


----------



## Rare Jewel

New Jersey devils are pleased to select from Youngstown(USHL) Kyle Connor









1(9) - Kyle Connor - C - Youngstown(USHL)
​


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Kingston Frontenacs......Lawson Crouse






pming next gm


----------



## Eat Bread

The Florida Panthers are proud to select 11th Overall in the 2015 NHL Draft...


Mikko Rantanen!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Alright guys, I've updated the OP with picks only. Trades and draft order will be added when I get home later this afternoon.

I've decided to not enforce the NTC vote rule unless it's really obvious that the player wouldn't wave.


*And also I'd like everyone to vote on whether to veto the Stamkos-Subban deal on a count of it being intensely one-sided. Voting will last until 7 PM EST tonight. I will only vote if it is to break a tie.*


----------



## OilTastic

Rare Jewel said:


> New Jersey devils are pleased to select from Youngstown(USHL) Kyle Connor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1(9) - Kyle Connor - C - Youngstown(USHL)
> ​




Almost spit out my coffee when i saw who you picked!


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> Alright guys, I've updated the OP with picks only. Trades and draft order will be added when I get home later this afternoon.
> 
> I've decided to not enforce the NTC vote rule unless it's really obvious that the player wouldn't wave.
> 
> 
> *And also I'd like everyone to vote on whether to veto the Stamkos-Subban deal on a count of it being intensely one-sided. Voting will last until 7 PM EST tonight. I will only vote if it is to break a tie.*




oh god not this again. were all big boys here.. everyone should be responsible for their own teams/the decisions they make.
mocks aren't fun if were gonna be holding each others hands.. everyone here is an experienced mock'er.

tampa had expendable assets (theyre not even playing Drouin in the playoffs and Johnson has outperformed Stamkos, hes also a soon to be UFA) and decided to overpay for Subban in order to have the best D pairing in the league, whats wrong with that?

almost every HF trade thread is filled with people asking for an overpayment for their star players if they have no incentive to move them, this is no different.

veto'ing in a mock where every GM is experienced is just dumb, this is a battle of wits to see who comes out on top. the PK deal was in the making for over a day, pls dont ruin it ^^.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select from the University of Michigan 
Zach Werenski


----------



## OilTastic

if anyone is interested in Hartnell, Anisimov, Atkinson, for picks, PM me. may take a salary dump and picks to even things out.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Anyone interested in Defense? Niskanen, Orpik and Green are all on the block!


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> oh god not this again. were all big boys here.. everyone should be responsible for their own teams/the decisions they make.
> mocks aren't fun if were gonna be holding each others hands.. everyone here is an experienced mock'er.
> 
> *tampa had expendable assets (theyre not even playing Drouin in the playoffs and Johnson has outperformed Stamkos, hes also a soon to be UFA) and decided to overpay for Subban in order to have the best D pairing in the league, whats wrong with that?
> *
> almost every HF trade thread is filled with people asking for an overpayment for their star players if they have no incentive to move them, this is no different.
> 
> veto'ing in a mock where every GM is experienced is just dumb, this is a battle of wits to see who comes out on top. the PK deal was in the making for over a day, pls dont ruin it ^^.




Haha says the guy fleecing Tampa. I agree with TT1 though, you don't see trades in real life get vetoed and GMs have to live with the decisions they make, even if they realize a minute after the trade call that they made a mistake. You don't think that Chiarelli would vote to veto the Seguin or Boychuk deals? Or that Burkie would veto the Kessel trade? While I agree the trade was just a result of a Habs fan flashing his Subban bias, I don't think it's fair to punish another GM by vetoing the deal. Vetoing doesn't make sense, it's not like any of us were going to trade for Subban and it's not like our squads will have to play a stacked Montreal team in the future anyways.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> oh god not this again. were all big boys here.. everyone should be responsible for their own teams/the decisions they make.
> mocks aren't fun if were gonna be holding each others hands.. everyone here is an experienced mock'er.
> 
> tampa had expendable assets (theyre not even playing Drouin in the playoffs and Johnson has outperformed Stamkos, hes also a soon to be UFA) and decided to overpay for Subban in order to have the best D pairing in the league, whats wrong with that?
> 
> almost every HF trade thread is filled with people asking for an overpayment for their star players if they have no incentive to move them, this is no different.
> 
> veto'ing in a mock where every GM is experienced is just dumb, this is a battle of wits to see who comes out on top. the PK deal was in the making for over a day, pls dont ruin it ^^.




Good points made by both of you. Twas a reaction to a few others making comments. I retract the vote.


----------



## jaleong

if anyone is interested in trading down in the first for a combo of picks 23, 26, 53, or 56, PM me


----------



## edguy

Stud Muffin said:


> Select from the University of Michigan
> Zach Werenski




Steal of the draft!! He's a sure fire top 10 guy in my books


----------



## TT1

jaleong said:


> Haha says the guy fleecing Tampa. I agree with TT1 though, you don't see trades in real life get vetoed and GMs have to live with the decisions they make, even if they realize a minute after the trade call that they made a mistake. You don't think that Chiarelli would vote to veto the Seguin or Boychuk deals? Or that Burkie would veto the Kessel trade? While I agree the trade was just a result of a Habs fan flashing his Subban bias, I don't think it's fair to punish another GM by vetoing the deal. Vetoing doesn't make sense, it's not like any of us were going to trade for Subban and it's not like our squads will have to play a stacked Montreal team in the future anyways.




yup MTL offered Price + Subban + Pacioretty for Vinny (when he was in his prime) and Tampa declined that trade , even real GMs make mistakes.


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Roster:
> 
> Lucic-Turris-Stone
> MacArthur-Zibanejad-Ryan
> Moulson-Pageau-Lazar
> Michalek-Legwand-Chiasson
> Neil/Smith
> 
> Methot-Karlsson
> Seidenberg-Ceci
> Borowiecki-Gryba
> Claesson
> 
> Anderson
> Hammond
> 
> Top Prospects:
> Matt Puempel-LW
> Nick Paul-LW
> Matt O'Connor-G
> Rourke Chartier-C
> Tobias Lindberg-RW
> Ben Harpur-D
> Lucas Wallmark-C
> Andreas Englund-D
> Cole Schneider-RW
> Marcus Hogberg-G
> Chris Dreidger-G
> Ryan Dzyngel-C
> Francis Perron-LW
> Mikael Wikstrand-D
> Vincent Dunn-C
> Shane Eiserman-LW
> 
> Trade Block:
> Milan Michalek
> David Legwand
> Zach Smith
> Chris Neil
> Matt Moulson
> Denis Siedenberg
> 
> Needs:
> Upgrade Top 4 LHD
> 
> 
> Signings:
> JG Pageau 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> Mark Stone 5 years 5 mil per
> Mikka Zibanejad 3 years 3 Mil per
> Alex Chiasson 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> Andrew Hammond 1 year 1 Mil Per




Updated


----------



## TT1

edguy said:


> Steal of the draft!! He's a sure fire top 10 guy in my books




agreed. getting Werenski @ #12 is fantastic, i have him @ #7 in the draft


----------



## TT1

Montreal extends Stamkos for 10M/8 years

We're looking to shed some $, would be willing to move Markov/Eller for the right deal. Emelin, PAP, Desharnais, Gilbert could be had for very cheap.

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin
David Desharnais OR Lars Eller
Alexei Emelin
Tom Gilbert
PAP
Devante Smith Pelly


----------



## hi

TT1 said:


> oh god not this again. were all big boys here.. everyone should be responsible for their own teams/the decisions they make.
> mocks aren't fun if were gonna be holding each others hands.. everyone here is an experienced mock'er.
> 
> tampa had expendable assets (theyre not even playing Drouin in the playoffs and Johnson has outperformed Stamkos, hes also a soon to be UFA) and decided to overpay for Subban in order to have the best D pairing in the league, whats wrong with that?
> 
> almost every HF trade thread is filled with people asking for an overpayment for their star players if they have no incentive to move them, this is no different.
> 
> veto'ing in a mock where every GM is experienced is just dumb, this is a battle of wits to see who comes out on top. the PK deal was in the making for over a day, pls dont ruin it ^^.




The problem with the deal isn't that Stamkos and Subban are involved. It's that for some reason Tampa Bay is the team adding (both quality and quantity in this case)



edguy said:


> Damn.. the lightning get bent in this one... Stamkos for Subban is probably an equalish trade.. but then Stralman Drouin Garrison and a 2nd for Scherback Tinordi and reway.. wow


----------



## OilTastic

edguy said:


> Steal of the draft!! He's a sure fire top 10 guy in my books






TT1 said:


> agreed. getting Werenski @ #12 is fantastic, i have him @ #7 in the draft




^we don't know that yet until he starts playing in the NHL.


----------



## TT1

showjaxx said:


> The problem with the deal isn't that Stamkos and Subban are involved. It's that for some reason Tampa Bay is the team adding (both quality and quantity in this case)




Tampa PM'd me inquiring about Subban, i had no incentive to move him. He had the assets available to overpay for him because he wanted to have a Hedman-Subban pairing, i value Subban at around Stamkos + Stralman because Stamkos is a soon to be UFA, as you see I had to allocate a huge portion of my cap to resign him. Tinordi for Garrison is a swap he wanted because he couldn't afford to pay Garrison to play on his 3rd pair after acquiring Phaneuf, Tinordi is a much cheaper alternative for him and he has some upside. Drouin + 2nd is the overpayment i needed in order to move Subban, i wouldn't have moved him for Stammer + Stralman alone. I also added a few quality prospects in the deal aswell.


----------



## TT1

OilTastic said:


> ^we don't know that yet until he starts playing in the NHL.




the same could be said about every player in every draft.. theres a reason why players get ranked and people like certain prospects more than others


----------



## OilTastic

^i guess i see your point....kinda like Cam Fowler when he kept dropping and went #12 was the steal if the draft at that point?


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Travis konecny 
please pm next guy


----------



## TT1

OilTastic said:


> ^i guess i see your point....kinda like Cam Fowler when he kept dropping and went #12 was the steal if the draft at that point?




yup theres plenty of examples. the ones that come to mind in recent years are Forsberg, Jones, Fowler etc.



BoldNewLettuce said:


> Travis konecny
> please pm next guy




done


----------



## hi

TT1 said:


> Tampa PM'd me inquiring about Subban, i had no incentive to move him. He had the assets available to overpay for him because he wanted to have a Hedman-Subban pairing, *i value Subban at around Stamkos + Stralman because Stamkos is a soon to be UFA*, as you see I had to allocate a huge portion of my cap to resign him. Tinordi for Garrison is a swap he wanted because he couldn't afford to pay Garrison to play on his 3rd pair after acquiring Phaneuf, Tinordi is a much cheaper alternative for him and he has some upside. Drouin + 2nd is the overpayment i needed in order to move Subban, i wouldn't have moved him for Stammer + Stralman alone. I also added a few quality prospects in the deal aswell.




Well that's where we differ I guess. Stamkos being a soon to be UFA doesn't mean that the Lightning are going to have to overpay another team to get a good return. If a non-Canadiens fan were running the Lightning in this game, this deal never happens.


----------



## dathockeydoe

will most likely look to trade down in this year's draft. pm me with offers


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> *i value Subban at around Stamkos + Stralman because Stamkos is a soon to be UFA, as you see I had to allocate a huge portion of my cap to resign him. *




I'm not sure many people agree with you that Subban = elite goal scorer and top pairing defenseman



showjaxx said:


> Well that's where we differ I guess. Stamkos being a soon to be UFA doesn't mean that the Lightning are going to have to overpay another team to get a good return. *If a non-Canadiens fan were running the Lightning in this game, this deal never happens*.




It could happen in real life, right??


----------



## TT1

*UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
picks/bottom 6 upgrade/maybe 1+ elite winger

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller
Alexei Emelin
Devante Smith Pelly

(I'd be willing to package a center with Drouin, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - XXXX
Prust/DLR - Mitchell - Weise
Flynn

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M)/Emelin - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
#44 (2nd)
#86 (3rd)
#131 (5th)
#144 (5th)
#176 (6th)

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 14th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are ecstatic to select...

from the Sarnia Sting of the Ontario Hockey League, *Pavel Zacha*!








1(14) - Pavel Zacha, C/LW, Sarnia (OHL)


----------



## TT1

to 
Gilbert
PAP

to 
Toronto's 2015 7th


----------



## OilTastic

trade pending approval of OP....


 trade Cam Atkinson to 

 for the Canes #93 pick.


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> to
> Gilbert
> PAP
> 
> to
> Toronto's 2015 7th




confirmed

Would also like to announce the following signings:

Nazem Kadri - 5 years, 21.25 (4.25 AAV)
Jonathan Bernier - 2 years, 8 mil (4 AAV)
Richard Panik - 3 years, 6 mil (2 AAV)
Brandon Kozun - 2 years, 2 mil (1 AAV)
TJ Brennan - 1 year, 1 mil (1 AAV)
Trevor Smith - 1 year, 750k (0.75 AAV)


----------



## Black Noise

OilTastic said:


> trade pending approval of OP....
> 
> 
> trade Cam Atkinson to
> 
> for the Canes #93 pick.




Confirm


----------



## TT1

jaleong said:


> confirmed
> 
> Would also like to announce the following signings:
> 
> *Nazem Kadri - 5 years, 21.25 (4.25 AAV)
> Jonathan Bernier - 2 years, 8 mil (4 AAV)*
> Richard Panik - 3 years, 6 mil (2 AAV)
> Brandon Kozun - 2 years, 2 mil (1 AAV)
> TJ Brennan - 1 year, 1 mil (1 AAV)
> Trevor Smith - 1 year, 750k (0.75 AAV)


----------



## Eat Bread

Florida is looking for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


>




Is there something wrong with those? I could adjust if you'd like but both are coming off pretty weak season and don't hold arbitration rights to get a more expensive contract


----------



## TT1

to 
Devante Smith-Pelly

to 
Brad Marchand


----------



## IPreferPi

TT1 said:


> to
> Devante Smith-Pelly
> 
> to
> Brad Marchand




Confirm!

 

2015-2016 Roster:

_Hoffman_ - Krejci - Pastrnak
Eriksson - Bergeron - Connolly
Smith - Soderberg - _Smith-Pelly_
Talbot - Kelly - _Condra_
Spooner

Chara - Hamilton
_Cowen _- _Braun_
Morrow - Millar
_Phillips_


----------



## Black Noise

are looking for a 3 line LW and a Top 4 defence man.

Willing to trade Fluery, McGinn and our 2015 2nd for the right deal.

Semin, Terry, Hainsey and Gerbe are on the trade block.


----------



## donut

donut said:


> are looking for more draft picks, young NHLers and lots and lots of meat and potatoes
> 
> *Notable Pieces Available:* Kevin Bieksa, Dan Hamhuis, Chris Higgins, Ryan Miller
> 
> *Unavailable:* Chris Tanev, Bo Horvat, Jake Virtanen




Sup party people


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Oilers are shopping the 16th Overall pick for a high end defencman. 

Willing to add depending on the player.

PM me.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I know I'm just repeating stuff at this point, but Niskanen, Orpik and Green are all available, and for a price of a 2nd round pick and a Top 9 RW. (maybe another plus, depending on pick and player)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> to
> Gilbert
> PAP
> 
> to
> Toronto's 2015 7th




*This trade needs to be amended. Toronto traded their 2015 7th to Tampa Bay in the Phaneuf deal.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The OP is updated with picks and trades. Please double check my work for accuracy.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are looking to move the 21st overall pick+ for a top-6 scoring forward, preferably right handed.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> *This trade needs to be amended. Toronto traded their 2015 7th to Tampa Bay in the Phaneuf deal.*




jaleong PM'd me back saying:

"take a 6th then it's ok I don't know many prospects outside the top 150"

edit: but he doesnt have a 6th either..


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> jaleong PM'd me back saying:
> 
> "take a 6th then it's ok I don't know many prospects outside the top 150"
> 
> edit: but he doesnt have a 6th either..




Maybe just make it 2016?


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> Maybe just make it 2016?




would rather have a 2015 pick, i barely have any picks in the draft. i offered him a 5th (#144) for 7th swap instead.

edit: he answered back saying: "Yeah sure, tough to keep track of all these late picks sorry"


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> would rather have a 2015 pick, i barely have any picks in the draft. i offered him a 5th (#144) for 7th swap instead.
> 
> edit: he answered back saying: "Yeah sure, tough to keep track of all these late picks sorry"




ouch


----------



## TT1

jaleong said:


> ouch




**** ive been caught


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> would rather have a 2015 pick, i barely have any picks in the draft. i offered him a 5th (#144) for 7th swap instead.
> 
> edit: he answered back saying: "Yeah sure, tough to keep track of all these late picks sorry"




I've edited it to be 144 for 206. Is that correct?


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> **** ive been caught




Want to get shoved man


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> I've edited it to be 144 for 206. Is that correct?




correct


----------



## jaleong

jawallstar1 said:


> I've edited it to be 144 for 206. Is that correct?




yes, sorry for the confusion


----------



## MackAttack26

Islanders are still looking to move Graber. The price is just a 3rd round pick!


----------



## TT1

Looking to move Markov for a 1st, PM me if you're interested


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

jesus Mcdavid....is it almost mid-mockuary already?


----------



## dathockeydoe

any last minute offers.  would still move down a bit in the draft.

Sorry boys, was busy a bit this afternoon.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

dathockeydoe said:


> any last minute offers.  would still move down a bit in the draft.
> 
> Sorry boys, was busy a bit this afternoon.




Any interest in my pick? + say Niskanen if you add a bit? (Sorry this is on main board, but I can't PM atm)


----------



## dathockeydoe

Decided just to pick. 

  
select from the Charlottetown Islanders - Daniel Sprong

With 27 points in his final 12 games on the season, we are willing to continue to work with this offensive driven prospect. 




pm'd next


----------



## Rare Jewel

Fielding offers for Merrill and Gelinas - Looking for a younger skilled forward(winger) or a RHD of a similar age.

Also Travis Zajac is on the block.


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!
To 
Brent Burns

To 
Nail Yakupov
16th overall
Andrew Ference

And with the 16th overall pick  select

*Nick Merkley*


_Yakupov-Galchenyuk_-Goldobin
*Marleau*-_Henrique_-Hertl
Nieto-Tierney-*Nystrom*
Goodrow-*Thornton-Smith
Gaustad*

_Beaulieu_-_Larsson_
_Orlov_-_Krug_
Mueller-Tennyson
Abelthauser

_Lehner_
Stalock

BOLD are available
UNDERLINE are untouchables
ITALICS are new

Top Prospects
Ivan Provorov
Nick Merkley
Magnus Nygren
Eriah Hayes
Ryan Carpenter
Reid Boucher
Sean Kuraly
Kevin Labanc
Nikita Jevpalos
Dan O'Regan
Noah Rod
Dylan Sadowy
Julius Bergman
Michael Brodzinski
Joakim Ryan


----------



## McMozesmadness

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> To
> Brent Burns
> 
> To
> Nail Yakupov
> 16th overall
> Andrew Ference




Confirm


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 17th pick - *Evgeny Svechnikov*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 Evgeny Svechnikov, LW


----------



## edguy

are open to trading back in the first round. If no deal made within an hour we will make our pick.


----------



## OilTastic

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> To
> Brent Burns
> 
> To
> Nail Yakupov
> 16th overall
> Andrew Ference
> 
> And with the 16th overall pick  select
> 
> *Nick Merkley*




^funny how Mozes was able to recognize which of our crappy players needed to go, and now they are gone! Schultz, Ference, Purcell, Nikitin....much easier to do in a mock than real life, but still i hope Chiarelli is thinking along the same lines?


----------



## edguy

We have a trade to announce:



18



23
56


----------



## jaleong

edguy said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 56




 confirm

And with the 18th pick Toronto selects

*Jakub Zboril*






Next GM PMed


----------



## BStinson

With the 19th selection in the NHL draft the  select

*Oliver Kylington*, defenseman

PM'ing Sundinisagod


----------



## McMozesmadness

OilTastic said:


> ^funny how Mozes was able to recognize which of our crappy players needed to go, and now they are gone! Schultz, Ference, Purcell, Nikitin....much easier to do in a mock than real life, but still i hope Chiarelli is thinking along the same lines?




I think Chia will do well.

As for me... It was so hard to give up on Yak. Me and SJSharks39 were going back and forth forever before we finnaly agreed on our deal. One of my sticking points was that Frence had to go his way.


----------



## OilTastic

^they are still useful players individually, just not all on the same team! 

and in my mind, you have to give to get, so if Yak had to go to get quality back....so be it !


----------



## McMozesmadness

OilTastic said:


> ^they are still useful players individually, just not all on the same team!




I think Purcell, Schultz, and Ference are still decent, but Nikitin is total garbage.


----------



## Black Noise

Dennis Seidenberg



Sergei Tolchinsky
2015 5th (#126)

Updates Lines

E. Staal (8.25) - J. Staal (6) - Semin (7)
Skinner (5.75)- Lindholm (925k) - Atkinson (2.5)
Gerbe (1.75) - Rask (680k) - Purcell (4.5)
Malone (650k) - McClement (1) - Terry (600k)
Nestrasil (422k)

Seidenberg (4.5) - Faulk (4.83)
Wiercioch (2) - Murphy (832k)
Hainsey (2.83) - Hanifin (925k)


Ward (6.3)
Khudobin (2.25)

Put JM Liles on waivers. 

Salary - $64.06 Million

*Trade Block:*
Chris Terry
Brock McGinn
Nathan Gerbe
2015 2nd (#35) - only for good offer

*Wants*
2nd, 3rd and 4th round picks
Grinding 4th liner RW

*Also if anyone is looking to trade out of the 1st round and into the early 2nd PM me*


----------



## OilTastic

@Mozes....Nikitin as #7 perhaps? Keith Aulie style?


----------



## jaleong

OilTastic said:


> @Mozes....Nikitin as #7 perhaps? Keith Aulie style?




If it helps with the argument, the Maple Leafs are using Nikitin as a #7 this coming season. I decided to play Brennan/Erixon over him


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> With the 19th selection in the NHL draft the  select
> 
> *Oliver Kylington*, defenseman
> 
> PM'ing Sundinisagod




Damn was hoping he'd fall to me.

Oh well.


----------



## edguy

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Dennis Seidenberg
> 
> 
> 
> Sergei Tolchinsky
> 2015 5th (#126)




 Agree


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Marcus Foligno




83rd Overall


----------



## OilTastic

RFA's Matt Calvert and D Justin Faulk available for a lower round pick as is Jared Boll, and forwards Rene Bourque and Artem Anisimov for 2nd's if anyone is interested?


----------



## SJSharks72

Joe Thornton and Patrick Marleau are still available. Very low prices. Probably a 2nd+prospect.


----------



## McMozesmadness

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus Foligno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83rd Overall




Confirm


----------



## edguy

OilTastic said:


> RFA's Matt Calvert and D Justin Faulk available for a lower round pick as is Jared Boll, and forwards Rene Bourque and Artem Anisimov for 2nd's if anyone is interested?




Think you mean Falk not Faulk lol I'd take justin Faulk for a 7th every day


----------



## Black Noise

edguy said:


> Think you mean Falk not Faulk lol I'd take *justin Faulk for a 7th every day*




Deal


----------



## OilTastic

^jeez, just like in this year's draft with **TWO** Sebastian Aho's  

HA!!! i was the 5000th view!!


----------



## Sundinisagod

20)  *Colin White*











next team has been pm'd


----------



## jaleong

own picks 26 and 53, willing to package to move up a few spots. PM me if interested


----------



## OilTastic

jaleong said:


> If it helps with the argument, the Maple Leafs are using Nikitin as a #7 this coming season. I decided to play Brennan/Erixon over him




^i would too because Nikitin is the $chitz! 

really makes you wonder what MacT sees? Schultz is a "future Norris trophy winner" when he couldn't be further away from that, and Nikitin is "a top 4" d-man.


----------



## jaleong

OilTastic said:


> ^i would too because Nikitin is the $chitz!
> 
> *really makes you wonder what MacT sees? Schultz is a "future Norris trophy winner" when he couldn't be further away from that, and Nikitin is "a top 4" d-man.*




Almost as delusional as Nonis  One Clarkson away from the cup, y'all - Nonis circa 2013


----------



## OilTastic

^ya, really! and how well did THAT work out for the Leafs! 

there's a reason both are now rightfully unemployed as GM's.


----------



## jaleong

OilTastic said:


> ^ya, really! and *how well did THAT work out* for the Leafs!
> 
> there's a reason both are now rightfully unemployed as GM's.






jaleong said:


> Toronto is proud to select *4th overall*, from Erie of the OHL,
> 
> *Dylan Strome*
> 
> Next GM PMed




....


----------



## OilTastic

^HAHA....ya i guess so eh?? really mean't how well did Clarkson himself work out for the Leafs, but.... 

and nice pick for the Leafs in d-man Jakob Zboril. and you got him 1 pick sooner than the Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 21st Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL...

*Jeremy Roy*






*1 (2): Jack Eichel, C, Boston University (NCAA) (Our Rank: 2)
1 (21): Jeremy Roy, D, Sherbrooke (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)*


----------



## OilTastic

^nice haul so far. good pick with Roy! hoping my Oilers keep the #16 pick and take that guy!


----------



## TT1

looking to move DD for a late 3rd/4th, cheap alternative for anyone whos looking for a 2C


----------



## Kitchener Boy

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Dennis Seidenberg
> 
> 
> 
> Sergei Tolchinsky
> 2015 5th (#126)
> 
> Updates Lines
> 
> E. Staal (8.25) - J. Staal (6) - Semin (7)
> Skinner (5.75)- Lindholm (925k) - Atkinson (2.5)
> Gerbe (1.75) - Rask (680k) - Purcell (4.5)
> Malone (650k) - McClement (1) - Terry (600k)
> Nestrasil (422k)
> 
> Seidenberg (4.5) - Faulk (4.83)
> Wiercioch (2) - Murphy (832k)
> Hainsey (2.83) - Hanifin (925k)
> 
> 
> Ward (6.3)
> Khudobin (2.25)
> 
> Put JM Liles on waivers.
> 
> Salary - $64.06 Million
> 
> *Trade Block:*
> Chris Terry
> Brock McGinn
> Nathan Gerbe
> 2015 2nd (#35) - only for good offer
> 
> *Wants*
> 2nd, 3rd and 4th round picks
> Grinding 4th liner RW
> 
> *Also if anyone is looking to trade out of the 1st round and into the early 2nd PM me*




Why would the Bruins trade Dennis Seidenberg for a 5' 8" 5th rounder that's still in the OHL.


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> looking to move DD for a late 3rd/4th, cheap alternative for anyone whos looking for a *2C*




I don't think anyone in the NHL views DD as a 2C except Montreal


----------



## edguy

Kitchener Boy said:


> Why would the Bruins trade Dennis Seidenberg for a 5' 8" 5th rounder.




The sens did it first and for Cap reasons second


----------



## Kitchener Boy

edguy said:


> The sens did it first and for Cap reasons second




Can't see the Bruins doing it, but if they did i would think they would ask for quite a bit more in return.


----------



## OilTastic

i still think 6 hours is too long between picks, maybe 4 would have been better?


----------



## jaleong

OilTastic said:


> i still think 6 hours is too long between picks, maybe 4 would have been better?




6 for the first round, then less as it gets later in the draft IMO. Like 6 for the first, 3 for the 2-7?


----------



## edguy

Kitchener Boy said:


> Can't see the Bruins doing it, but if they did i would think they would ask for quite a bit more in return.




Well the bruins didnt do it sooo your comments really don't matter


----------



## TT1

jaleong said:


> I don't think anyone in the NHL views DD as a 2C except Montreal




what does 50 points a season w/ good defensive play make you? compare him with Toronto's "1C"









Also im not really sure what you mean because DD gets the most hate from MTL fans..? (mostly because hes blocking Galchenyuk from moving to center)


----------



## jaleong

TT1 said:


> what does 50 points a season w/ good defensive play make you? compare him with Toronto's "1C"
> 
> Also im not really sure what you mean because DD gets the most hate from MTL fans..? (mostly because hes blocking Galchenyuk from moving to center)




I think Bozak gets more hate from Leafs fans than DD from Habs fans


----------



## OilTastic

jaleong said:


> 6 for the first round, then less as it gets later in the draft IMO. Like 6 for the first, 3 for the 2-7?




it is what it is i guess?


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> Damn was hoping he'd fall to me.
> 
> Oh well.




Figured we need to add some top 2 pairing defense-man to our prospect pool since Marchenko and Ouellet are looking like 3-4D upside. Sproul needs to definitely progress this year and after that Jensen/Hicketts are the only prospects left. Jeremy Roy was a good pickup a lot of Wing fans want him since really his only knock is his skating.


----------



## jaleong

BStinson said:


> Figured we need to add some top 2 pairing defense-man to our prospect pool since Marchenko and Ouellet are looking like 3-4D upside. Sproul needs to definitely progress this year and after that Jensen/Hicketts are the only prospects left. Jeremy Roy was a good pickup a lot of Wing fans want him since really *his only knock is his skating.*




I think his skating is actually one of his strengths... not a burner, but very smooth both ways and strong on his skates


----------



## Savitar

Andersen is available everyone, not Gibson but Andersen is available as long as a 2nd round pick in this years draft is in the trade


----------



## donut

Shopping the 22nd Overall pick right now -- I have someone in mind but want to see if anyone really wants someone right now. Willing to move down a couple spots to get some more picks.

Hamhuis, Bieksa, Miller are all available as well.


----------



## jaleong

Bernier and Gardiner still available, could be had without a draft pick. PM offers if interested


----------



## donut

are proud to select BC Native..... *Jansen Harkins, C*


----------



## donut

Actively shopping Dan Hamhuis, Kevin Bieksa, Luca Pizza, Chris Higgins, Jannik Hansen and Ryan Miller. Prices are not high, looking to pick up some more picks in the 2nd to 4th rounds as well as solid prospects who have potential of making the NHL. 

PM if you have something in mind!


----------



## Kitchener Boy

edguy said:


> Well the bruins didnt do it sooo your comments really don't matter





Silly is your make believe trade. Haha


----------



## jaleong

Kitchener Boy said:


> Silly is your make believe trade. Haha




This is the deal Boston traded Seidenberg in:

To Ottawa: Milan Lucic, Dennis Seidenberg
To Boston: Mike Hoffman, Jared Cowen, Chris Phillips, Erik Condra

Why don't you find out the facts before ridiculing others, smh


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select, from St. John of the QMJHL.

*Thomas Chabot*





1st (23rd)- Thomas Chabot, LHD (St. John)

PMing Next GM​


----------



## dathockeydoe

OilTastic said:


> ^nice haul so far. good pick with Roy! hoping my Oilers keep the #16 pick and take that guy!




I think the reality with Calgary is they will be most likely looking at either Carlo or Roy with their pick. I took Sprong because I'd like to see Calgary trade down a few picks and take him in the 1st but.... by all accounts Edmonton might not have the chance to grab Roy at 16.


----------



## OilTastic

^doesn't matter, i feel that either Roy or Carlo, both right shooting d-men are in the mix, as well as left shooting Thomas Chabot and Jakob Zboril, so if they take a d-man at #16, it'll be one of these 4.

wouldn't surprise me to see the Flames take hard hitting Brandon Carlo. they have good scoring from the back end and Carlo would give them a talented and physical d-man down the road.


----------



## TT1

OilTastic said:


> ^doesn't matter, i feel that either Roy or Carlo, both right shooting d-men are in the mix, as well as left shooting Thomas Chabot and Jakob Zboril, so if they take a d-man at #16, it'll be one of these 4.




carlo doesnt belong in the same group as those 3 dmen, he'll be in the mix with Meloche as a late 1st/early 2nd pick imo.


----------



## OilTastic

TT1 said:


> carlo doesnt belong in the same group as those 3 dmen, he'll be in the mix with Meloche as a late 1st/early 2nd pick imo.




probably. and to me one of Calgary's strength's is defense. if i were choosing for the Flames, and forwards like Svechnikov, Konecny or Harkins are still there, i'm taking one.


----------



## OilTastic

and as far as the Oilers go, there are plenty of good right shooting d-men available in this draft....i hope they take a few!


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 24th pick - *Jacob Larsson*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 Evgeny Svechnikov, LW
1 - 24 Jacob Larsson, LD


----------



## dathockeydoe

TT1 said:


> carlo doesnt belong in the same group as those 3 dmen, he'll be in the mix with Meloche as a late 1st/early 2nd pick imo.




You're absolutely right. But it's no secret that size has made Dmen go earlier in past drafts and I think Carlo will be the same, especially being a RHD. 

I never said I want Calgary to take him, but.. the reality is that he will be in the heavy discussions. If they elect to take a F, then they will be playing out the possibility of trying to package 2nd/3rds to grab Carlo as well if he is still available later on. 

It's no secret that Burke/Treliving both want a big mobile Dman for the future. Rumor had it they tried their best to bring in Braydon Coburn at the deadline to fill that need. It just simply makes sense that they will be high on Carlo.


----------



## Rare Jewel

*trade*


Jon Merrill



Austin Watson


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Rare Jewel said:


> Jon Merrill
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Watson




confirm


----------



## SJSharks72

I select Jeremy Bracco
Can someone pm next gm?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SJSharks39 said:


> I select Jeremy Bracco
> Can someone pm next gm?




Done.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are still looking for a relatively young top-6 scoring forward!


----------



## jaleong

picks 26 and 65

 picks 36 and 41


----------



## Rare Jewel

jaleong said:


> picks 26 and 65
> 
> picks 36 and 41




Confirm.


----------



## Rare Jewel

New Jersey is pleased to select from Farjestad BK(SHL) Joel Eriksson Ek








​


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I select Brock Boeser, for my selection, am a bit short for time, so no prettying up or being able to PM next GM, can someone else do it please?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ReasonableHabFan said:


> I select Brock Boeser, for my selection, am a bit short for time, so no prettying up or being able to PM next GM, can someone else do it please?




Done.


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade*


Blake Coleman
67th pick



Brock McGinn
96th pick




Note to Jawal - You don't have me down for the 65th pick yet. Thanks.


----------



## edguy

Alex Chiasson



Alexei Emelin
Stefan Fournier


----------



## hi

select


*Thomas Novak, C, Waterloo (USHL)*


Flyers GM has been pm'd


----------



## Black Noise

Rare Jewel said:


> Blake Coleman
> 67th pick
> 
> 
> 
> Brock McGinn
> 96th pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to Jawal - You don't have me down for the 65th pick yet. Thanks.




Confirm


----------



## TT1

edguy said:


> Alex Chiasson
> 
> 
> 
> Alexei Emelin
> Stefan Fournier




confirm

 *UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
picks/prospects/maybe 1+ elite winger

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller

(I'd be willing to package a center with Drouin/Marchand, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin/Marchand)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - Chiasson
Prust - DLR - Weise
Flynn/Mitchell

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M) - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
#44 (2nd)
#86 (3rd)
#131 (5th)
#144 (5th)
#176 (6th)

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/


----------



## edguy

looking to move up in the draft! Have pick 42 next hoping to move into the first round again! Willing to package other picks and/or players


----------



## dathockeydoe

Looking to move Joni Ortio. He is on a one way contract for next season. 



Still willing to move a few RFA players


----------



## Patmac40

With the 29th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Jake DeBrusk.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|70||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|90||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|99||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## jaleong

Bryan Bickell

 Pierre Engvall


----------



## RyanOhReally

jaleong said:


> Bryan Bickell
> 
> Pierre Engvall




Confirm. The move allows us to hang on to some bigger pieces while looking after our RFA's and some UFA's.


----------



## Savitar

The ducks select Anthony Beauvillier


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

If anyone is interested in 31, I'm looking to move down NO MORE THAN 6 SPOTS.

I'll sit on this pick for a while and wait for offers.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a major trade to announce:




Jordan Eberle




Nikita Zadorov
JT Compher
31st Overall
51st Overall


Before I get hit up for overpaying, I'm using the value of the Pominville trade as a reference. 2 solid prospects and 2 high picks.


----------



## Black Noise

Mike Santorelli



Keegan Lowe
Andrej Nestrasil

Hurricanes sign Santorelli to a 2 year $5.5 million contract ($2.75 million per)


----------



## McMozesmadness

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a major trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Eberle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikita Zadorov
> JT Compher
> 31st Overall
> 51st Overall
> 
> 
> Before I get hit up for overpaying, I'm using the value of the Pominville trade as a reference. 2 solid prospects and 2 high picks.




Confirm

I didn't want to do this, but I got an offer I couldn't refuse. 

My pick will come in the next half hour.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Evander Kane - Jack Eichel - Jordan Eberle
Tyler Ennis - Zemgus Girgensons - Sam Reinhart
Shane Prince - Mikhail Grigorenko - Brian Gionta
Nicolas Deslauriers - Johan Larsson - Tim Schaller

Zach Bogosian - Rasmus Ristolainen
Josh Gorges - Mark Pysyk
Jake McCabe - Chris Wideman

Chad Johnson - Andrey Makarov (will be remedied)

Ex. Cody Hodgson, Cody McCormick, Mike Weber


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 31st overall pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Tri-City Americans of the WHL:


*Brandon Carlo*







*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL


​


----------



## hi

select


*Noah Juulsen, D, Everett (WHL)*


Oilers GM has been pm'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking for a cap dump veteran LHD. Willing to give a late pick in 2016/prospect.


Also looking for veteran Goaltending.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 33rd overall pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL:


*PAUL BITTNER*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL

​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^Taken.


----------



## Jetabre

Bracco was taken 25th.


----------



## McMozesmadness

My bad... I guess I can't read...

Gimme 5 mins


----------



## McMozesmadness

OK. I went with my #2. 

Sorry for that. I swear I read the list 3 times.


----------



## OilTastic

Mozesmadness said:


> Confirm
> 
> I didn't want to do this, but I got an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> My pick will come in the next half hour.




as an Oiler fan, just....wow!!


----------



## OilTastic

]*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL

^sweet, some much needed size and toughness for the future.


with pick #34,  selects....* D Mitch Vande Sompel* 

#8.........*RW Timo Meier*
#34.......*D Mitch Vande Sompel*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

OilTastic said:


> as an Oiler fan, just....wow!!




Is that a good wow. Or a wow, what is this idiot doing.... Lol


----------



## OilTastic

Mozesmadness said:


> Is that a good wow. Or a wow, what is this idiot doing.... Lol




^i think we did pretty good on the return for probably the most expendible of our star scoring forwards! 

Columbus' pick #38 is on the table for a mid round 2nd rounder and additional pick. PM if willing to negotiate.


----------



## donut

Really like the Eberle deal for both teams. Buffalo get the best player while Edmonton gets a nice push for their "rebuild"


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Niskanen is available for a 2nd + folks.. Come and get him while he's hot.


----------



## Black Noise

select...from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL...

*Filip Chlapik*!






*Hurricanes 2015 Draft:*

#5 - Noah Hanifin - Boston College - D
#35 - Filip Chlapik - Charlottetown Islanders - C

Next GM PM'd


----------



## jaleong

The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select

*Rasmus Andersson*






Next GM PMed


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose selects Nicholas Meloche

Current draft so far
6. Ivan Provorov
16. Nick Merkley
25. Jeremy Bracco
37. Nicholaus Meloche


----------



## jaleong

SJSharks39 said:


> San Jose selects Anthony Beauvillier
> 
> Current draft so far
> 6. Ivan Provorov
> 16. Nick Merkley
> 25. Jeremy Bracco
> 37. Anthony Beauvillier




Already taken. If he wasn't, I would've snapped him up


----------



## dathockeydoe

SJSharks39 said:


> San Jose selects *Nicholas Meloche*
> 
> Current draft so far
> 6. Ivan Provorov
> 16. Nick Merkley
> 25. Jeremy Bracco
> 37. Nicholaus Meloche


----------



## RyanOhReally

*Qualified RFA's*

C Matt Carey
C Denis Rasmussen
C Drew Leblanc
D Viktor Svedberg
G Mac Carruth

*Signed RFA's*

LW Brandon Saad: _$22.5/5, $4.5 AAV_
C Marcus Kruger: _$8.0/5, $1.6 AAV_
C Joakim Nordstrom _$0.75/1, $0.75 AAV_
D David Rundblad _$0.75/1, $0.75 AAV_

*Signed UFA's*

LW Daniel Carcillo _$1.0/1, $1.0 AAV_
C Andrew Desjardins _$0.7/1, $0.7 AAV_

*Released*

LW Spencer Abbott
C P.C. Labrie
C Antoine Vermette
C Cody Bass
D Kimmo Timonen
D Kyle Cumiskey
D Michal Roszival
G Michael Leighton

*Roster Update*

Brandon Saad (4.5) - Jonathon Toews (10.5) - Marian Hossa (5.275)
Patrick Sharp (5.9) - Teuvo Teravainen (0.9) - Patrick Kane (10.5)
Artemi Panarin (0.75) - Andrew Shaw (2.0) - Kris Versteeg (2.0)
Daniel Carcillo (1.0) - Marcus Kruger (1.6) - Ryan Hartman (0.9)

Duncan Keith (5.5) - Brent Seabrook (5.8)
Niklas Hjalmarsson (4.1) - David Rundblad (0.75)
Ville Pokka (0.9) - Trevor van Riemsdyk (0.9)

Corey Crawford (6.0)
Scott Darling (0.6)

*Team Salary:* $70.375
*Salary Cap:* $71.00 
*Cap Space:* $0.625

*Top Prospect:*

_C Teuvo Teravainen (NHL)_
C Nick Schmaltz (NCAA)
_D Ville Pokka (NHL)_
_RW Ryan Hartman (NHL)_
C Philip Danault (AHL)
C Mark McNeill (AHL)
D Stephen Johns (AHL)
D Michael Paliotta (NCAA)
C John Hayden (NCAA)
LW Pierre Engvall (SHL)


----------



## OilTastic

might be a Jackets trade happening so i'll either pick or announce a trade soon.


----------



## Black Noise

jaleong said:


> Already taken. If he wasn't, I would've snapped him up




Maybe I'm blind but when was he picked, I don't see him anywhere


----------



## jaleong

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Maybe I'm blind but when was he picked, I don't see him anywhere




taken 30th overall by Anaheim


----------



## Black Noise

jaleong said:


> taken 30th overall by Anaheim




No...Anahiem took Beauvillier


----------



## SJSharks72

Gino McSnipesss said:


> No...Anahiem took Beauvillier




That was who I had in the first place


----------



## Savitar

Yes I took Beauviller 30th overall, Also Andersen is still available as is Ryan Kesler for a 2nd Round Pick and prospect


----------



## Black Noise

SJSharks39 said:


> That was who I had in the first place




Ohhh, when I saw the post it didn't say edited or anything so I didn't know you changed it.

This is what doing homework for 4 hours does it you...


----------



## landy92mack29

Jamie Mcginn+Stefan Elliott on the block


----------



## OilTastic

selects....*RD Ryan Pilon !* 

#8........*RW Timo Meier*
#34......*LD Mitch Vande Sompel*
#38......*LD Ryan Pilon*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## SJSharks72

Sharks select MacKenzie Blackwood
Actually I am really loving my haul right now.
Provorov, Merkley, Bracco, Meloche, and Blackwood.


----------



## Joey Bones

If anyone would like to participate in another mock, I have 4 spots left. The teams needing a GM are...

Minnesota Wild
New York Islanders
Pittsburgh Penguins
St. Louis Blues

Post in the thread or PM me if you'd like to join.

Thanks


----------



## Black Noise

Looking for an upgrade in net over Cam Ward.

Willing to trade Ward + Fluery for a goalie.


----------



## dathockeydoe

TRADE 


picks 58, 76, and 6th in 2016


40, Stefan Elliott


----------



## landy92mack29

dathockeydoe said:


> TRADE
> 
> 
> picks 58, 76, and 6th in 2016
> 
> 
> 40, Stefan Elliott




confirm. Good luck in Calgary Stefan


----------



## dathockeydoe

With the 40th pick...

  
select 

*Gabriel Carlsson*






Acquiring Elliot gives us a few options moving forward with recently signed Morrison and Elliott as RHD who can move the puck in the AHL. Carlsson gives us another swedish blue liner along with Ollas-Mattsson last year. We felt it was a must to take a defensemen with our first pick(of now three) in the 2nd round after selecting Sprong.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Mike Santorelli
> 
> 
> 
> Keegan Lowe
> Andrej Nestrasil
> 
> Hurricanes sign Santorelli to a 2 year $5.5 million contract ($2.75 million per)




Maybe I missed it but I don't think this deal was confirmed.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Mike Santorelli
> 
> 
> 
> Keegan Lowe
> Andrej Nestrasil
> 
> Hurricanes sign Santorelli to a 2 year $5.5 million contract ($2.75 million per)




Sorry thought I had confirmed it. tht being said I confirm this deal.


----------



## jaleong

are proud to select, 

*Denis Guryanov*






Next GM PMed


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 42nd Overall, from Sarnia of the OHL.

*Nikita Korostelev*





1st (23rd)- Thomas Chabot, LHD (St. John)
2nd (42nd)-Nikita Korostelev, RW (Sarnia)

PMing Next GM​


----------



## TT1

BoldNewLettuce i tried to send you a PM but you're inbox is full


----------



## OilTastic

are we going to a 3 or 4 hour limit now that we're past the 1st round?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

OilTastic said:


> are we going to a 3 or 4 hour limit now that we're past the 1st round?




We will go down to 4 hours in the third round.


----------



## jaleong

Trade alert

 UFA rights to Brad Richards and Johnny Oduya

 D Andrew MacWilliam

Leafs sign Richards to a 2 year, 6 million deal (3 AAV) and Oduya to a 3 year, 11 mil deal (3.67 AAV)


----------



## jaleong

Another trade

 Jake Gardiner

 Mikhail Grigorenko, Gustav Possler, 2016 6th


----------



## RyanOhReally

Weird that we posted that almost at the same time...


----------



## jaleong

RyanOhReally said:


> *We have a trade to announce:*
> 
> 
> 
> -Rights to LD Johnny Oduya
> -Rights to C Brad Richards
> 
> *to*
> 
> 
> 
> -LD Andrew MacWilliam
> 
> Gives us a possible top 6 player with a cap friendly contract for two players that we weren't going to sign




yeah confirmed lol


----------



## RyanOhReally

jaleong said:


> Trade alert
> 
> UFA rights to Brad Richards and Johnny Oduya
> 
> D Andrew MacWilliam
> 
> Leafs sign Richards to a 2 year, 6 million deal (3 AAV) and Oduya to a 3 year, 11 mil deal (3.67 AAV)




Anyway Confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

jaleong said:


> Another trade
> 
> Jake Gardiner
> 
> Mikhail Grigorenko, Gustav Possler, 2016 6th




Confirmed.


----------



## donut

If anyone wants to trade with the Canucks, that'd be chill...


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers looking to move Martin Marincin.

Looking to acquire a vet LHD or RW. 

Willing to add depending on the player.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

LA is awarded Dennis Yan according to CSS Final rankings.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Nashville looking to move picks 84, 100, 114, 174 in a package to move up.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Jack Roslovic*! (1 of the 2 available 1st round players on my list)
I'm also looking to acquire another 2nd round pick, got alot of assets that i'd move.

 

*Team needs:*
picks/maybe 1+ elite winger/good young Dman

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available tho, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller
Zachary Fucale

(I'd be willing to package a center with Drouin/Marchand, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin/Marchand)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - Chiasson
Prust - DLR - Weise
Flynn/Mitchell

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M) - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
#44 (2nd): Jack Roslovic 
#86 (3rd)
#131 (5th)
#144 (5th)
#176 (6th)

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/

PMing next GM


----------



## dathockeydoe

Since the player I was targeting with this pick just got taken! 

  

select
Christian Fischer





pming next


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Just a quick notice, I will be away on a camping trip for the next 24 hours, then have a 2 hour break with wifi, then back away from wifi until Monday. I Will PM Jawall my draft list, so there should be no stoppages.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Soooooooo slow. Today. Damn


----------



## Savitar

We have a trade to announce 

To Edmonton 

Francis B 
Patrick Maroon 
151st overall 

To Ducks 
Pick 51 

GM Bob Murray: We wanted a 2nd round pick and we are happy we got one after lots of trade negotiations


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rodrigo said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> To Edmonton
> 
> Francois Beauchemin
> Patrick Maroon
> 151st overall
> 
> To Ducks
> Pick 51
> 
> GM Bob Murray: We wanted a 2nd round pick and we are happy we got one after lots of trade negotiations




Confirm.


----------



## OilTastic

Mozesmadness said:


> Soooooooo slow. Today. Damn




i guess we still have a 6 hour limit for picks in the 2nd round as well, so by not cutting it down to say 4 hours, i don't think that's helping.


----------



## Savitar

Updated depth chart 

Matt Belesky Ryan Getzlaf Corey Perry 

Emerson Etem Ryan Kesler Jakob Silfverberg 

Stefan Noesen Rickard Rakell Kyle Palmieri 

Jiri Sekac Nate Thompson Tim Jackman 

Hampus Lindholm Cam Fowler 

Sami Vatanen James Wisnieski

Shea Theodore Simon Despres 

John Gibson 

Andersen

Trade Block 

Andrew Cogliano 



GM Bob Murray: We need to give our young guys a chance, we want more flexibility so we are going to reshape our roster and trade out some older vets


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Just so everyone has a head notice, we will be going to 4 hour picks starting the 3rd round.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh is awarded Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 47th pick - *Vince Dunn*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 - Evgeny Svechnikov, LW
1 - 24 - Jacob Larsson, LD
2 - 47 - Vince Dunn, LD


----------



## TT1

still looking to add a 2nd round pick, willing to move an asset (Eller, Plek, Markov etc.) + my 3rd for an asset + 2nd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select Filip Ahl.


Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Jetabre

jawallstar1 said:


> Someone please PM the next GM.





Done.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Ilya Samsonov


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers would like to announce the signing of defencman *Francois Beauchemin* to a 2 year 11 million dollar deal. (5.5m AAV)


----------



## Sundinisagod

50)  Zachary Senyshyn


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ next GM has been pm'd.



looking for a GM for Tampa in my 1st round only mock draft, so just one pick you have to make: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1893101


----------



## Savitar

Anaheim acquired a 2nd last night and we are now going to make our pick 

GM Bob Murray: With the 51st pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, The Anahiem Ducks select Blake Speers from the Soo Greyhounds of the OHL 






*We are so thrilled to have been able to trade up and select the player we wanted without mortgaging our future. Blake is a player who brings loads of energy each shift he is out on the ice and hustles. He has a hard wrist shot, uses the defenseman as a screen and has incredible shot accuracy to his shots and barely misses. Has elite speed and quickness and is hard to touch when he is on the ice. Outstanding skill and hands when he is on the ice and turns his opponents inside out when they try to contain him. Great hockey sense and vision. Overall a dynamic player who has lots of time to put his potential together and excel at the next level. Scored 19 goals as a 16 year old! We are happy with this pick 

1. (30) Anthony Beauvillier

2. (51) Blake Speers


----------



## dathockeydoe

The Calgary Flames select Nicolas Roy





The Flames haven't selected a Centre outside the first round since Markus Granlund. After taking Janko, Monahan, Bennett, We need to replenish the depth. We are happy to take the hard forechecking, drive-the-net Roy. Regardless of how he has fallen in people's ranks, we are confident he will find his place in our organization.

15. D Sprong
40. G Carlsson
45. C Ficher
52. N Roy

Trades - *acquired D - Stefan Elliot

pm'd next


----------



## jaleong

Toronto is proud to select, from Victoriaville of the QMJHL,

*Gabriel GagnÃ©*






2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft

*1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©*

Next GM PMed


----------



## Black Noise

Anton Khudobin and Chris Terry on the block for picks.

Still willing to trade Fluery + Ward for a goalie.


----------



## RyanOhReally

With the 54th pick in the NHL draft, the  select *LW Roope Hintz*


PM'ing next GM


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select Swiss defenseman Jonas Siegenthaler


----------



## Savitar

The Ducks have too trades to announce 

To Ducks 

Haydn Fleury 
Anton Khudobin 
Ron Hainsey 

To Carolina 

Frederik Andersen 
Simon Despres 
Stefan Noesen 

To Nashville 

Pick 83 

To Ducks 

Picks 100 + 174 

GM Bob Murray: Its never easy to trade players especially a goalie as young as Andersen who is just 25. But I promised John Gibson he would be the starter for the long term and we are committing to him starting now and we wish Andersen all the best in Carolina where he will battle Cam Ward for the starting job. Losing Despres and Noesen wasn't easy cause they are young. But the centerpiece to this deal is Haydn Fleury, when we heard Haydn was available we called right away. Haydn is a foundational defenseman who shows outstanding physical and competitive presence on the ice with spectacular offensive ability, makes 2-3 thunderous checks a game, owns a devastating slapshot, terrific skater with great intelligence on the ice. Great passer and slick hands. He has potential to be a franchise defenseman for a long time. Khudobin will be a great backup to Gibson longterm so we are happy about that


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Rodrigo said:


> The Ducks have too trades to announce
> 
> To Ducks
> 
> Haydn Fleury
> Anton Khudobin
> Ron Hainsey
> 
> To Carolina
> 
> Frederik Andersen
> Simon Despres
> Stefan Noesen
> 
> To Nashville
> 
> Pick 83
> 
> To Ducks
> 
> Picks 100 + 174
> 
> GM Bob Murray: Its never easy to trade players especially a goalie as young as Andersen who is just 25. But I promised John Gibson he would be the starter for the long term and we are committing to him starting now and we wish Andersen all the best in Carolina where he will battle Cam Ward for the starting job. Losing Despres and Noesen wasn't easy cause they are young. But the centerpiece to this deal is Haydn Fleury, when we heard Haydn was available we called right away. Haydn is a foundational defenseman who shows outstanding physical and competitive presence on the ice with spectacular offensive ability, makes 2-3 thunderous checks a game, owns a devastating slapshot, terrific skater with great intelligence on the ice. Great passer and slick hands. He has potential to be a franchise defenseman for a long time. Khudobin will be a great backup to Gibson longterm so we are happy about that



confirm 2nd trade


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 56th Overall, from Erie of the OHL.

*Travis Dermott*





1st (23rd)- Thomas Chabot, LHD (St. John)
2nd (42nd)-Nikita Korostelev, RW (Sarnia)
2nd (56th)- Travis Dermott, LHD (Erie)

PMing Next GM​


----------



## Savitar

updated depth chart 

forwards

Emerson Etem Ryan Getzlaf Corey Perry 

Matt Beleskey Ryan Kesler Jakob Silfverberg 

Nick Ritchie Rickard Rakell Kyle Palmieri 

Tomas Fleischmann Andrew Cogliano Jiri Sekac

defense

Hampus Lindholm Cam Fowler 

Shea Theodore Sami Vatanen 

Andrew O'Brien James Wisnewski 

goalies

John Gibson 

Anton Khudobin 

bought out 

Ron Hainsey 

GM Bob Murray: Like I said yesterday we are giving our younger players a chance to shine this year and they will have a great supporting cast to help them with Wiz, Getzlaf, Perry, Beleskey etc as experienced players who will help out Ritchie, Theodore, Rakell, Lindholm and so forth.


----------



## hi

select


*Alexander Dergachyov, C, SKA-1946 St. Petersburg (Russia)*


 GM has been pm'd


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Regina Pats......Austin Wagner






*1(10)-Lawson Crouse LW Kingston*
*2(58)-Austin Wagner LW/C Regina*


pming next gm


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Roster:
> 
> Lucic-Turris-Stone
> MacArthur-Zibanejad-Ryan
> Moulson-Pageau-Lazar
> Puempel-Legwand-Michalek
> Neil/Smith
> 
> Methot-Karlsson
> Emelin-Ceci
> Borowecki-Gryba
> Claesson
> 
> Anderson
> Hammond
> 
> Top Prospects:
> 
> Nick Paul-Rourke Chartier-Nikita Korostelev
> Sergei Tolchinski-Lucas Wallmark-Tobias Lindberg
> Francis Perron-Ryan Dzyngel-Cole Schneider
> Alex Guptill-Vincent Dunn-Buddy Robinson
> Max McCormick-Robbie Baillargeon-Stefan Fournier
> Shane Eiserman-Quinton Shore-Chris Leblanc
> Darren Craemer-____________-____________
> Jakub Culek-_______________-_____________
> Garrett Thompson-__________-_____________
> 
> Thomas Chabot-Kelly Summers
> Ben Harpur-Troy Rutkowski
> Travis Dermott-Tim Boyle
> Andreas Englund-_______
> Mikael Wikstrand-________
> Miles Gendron-__________
> MIke Sdao-____________
> 
> Matt O'Connor
> Marcus Hogberg
> Chris Dreidger
> 
> Trade Block:
> Milan Michalek
> David Legwand
> Zach Smith
> Chris Neil
> Matt Moulson
> Clarke MacArthur
> 
> 
> Needs:
> Picks
> Prospects
> 
> Signings:
> JG Pageau 2 years 1.5 Mil Per
> Mark Stone 5 years 5 mil per
> Mikka Zibanejad 3 years 3 Mil Per
> Andrew Hammond 1 year 1 Mil Per




Updated


----------



## Black Noise

Rodrigo said:


> The Ducks have too trades to announce
> 
> To Ducks
> 
> Haydn Fleury
> Anton Khudobin
> Ron Hainsey
> 
> To Carolina
> 
> Frederik Andersen
> Simon Despres
> Stefan Noesen




Confirm

 are done trading and are happy with our roster. We believe this team can make the playoffs.

Eric Staal - Jordan Staal - Alex Semin
Jeff Skinner - Elias Lindholm - Cam Atkinson
Mike Santorelli - Victor Rask - Teddy Purcell
Nathan Gerbe - Jay McClement - Chris Terry
Brad Malone

Dennis Seidenberg - Justin Faulk
Patrick Wiercioch - Ryan Murphy
Simon Despres - Noah Hanifin
Jack Hillen

Frederik Andersen
Cam Ward


----------



## OilTastic

trade.... trades pick #61 to

 for picks #66 and #109.


----------



## edguy

OilTastic said:


> trade.... trades pick #61 to
> 
> for picks #66 and #109.




 agree


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking for a cap dump forward with some talent.


Also looking for a cheap goaltender.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Flyers are awarded Guillaume Brisebois.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



David Legwand




Justin Kea


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> David Legwand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Kea




 agree


----------



## TT1

looking to move Fucale for an early 3rd (as long as my player is still available)


----------



## Patmac40

Sorry about that guys, my PMs usually pop up on my email but it didn't come through and I'm working on an audit so didn't have a chance to check the boards. Brisebois pick is fine by me.


----------



## edguy

Man this is slow today


----------



## jaleong

edguy said:


> Man this is slow today




autopick time?


----------



## landy92mack29

jaleong said:


> autopick time?




yes.


----------



## landy92mack29

NYR are autoed Michael Spacek

I'll pm next team


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 61st Overall, from HC Kosice out of Slovakia.

*Erik Cernak*





1st (23rd)- Thomas Chabot, LHD (St. John)
2nd (42nd)-Nikita Korostelev, RW (Sarnia)
2nd (56th)- Travis Dermott, LHD (Erie)
2nd (61st)-Erik Cernak, RHD (HC Kosice)

PMing Next GM​


----------



## edguy

willing to move picks for RW/C/RHD Prospects


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I select Matthew Spencer
Am not going away this weekend after all, so will be around for 4th,5th etc rounds jawallstar1. 
Will PM next GM


----------



## hi

select


*Brendan Guhle, D, Prince Albert (WHL)*


 GM has been pm'd


----------



## TT1

still looking to get an early 3rd pick, willing to move players like Fucale, Eller, McCarron etc.


----------



## OilTastic

edguy said:


> The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 61st Overall, from HC Kosice out of Slovakia.
> 
> *Erik Cernak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st (23rd)- Thomas Chabot, LHD (St. John)
> 2nd (42nd)-Nikita Korostelev, RW (Sarnia)
> 2nd (56th)- Travis Dermott, LHD (Erie)
> 2nd (61st)-Erik Cernak, RHD (HC Kosice)
> 
> PMing Next GM​




^you won't believe this, but that is the EXACT player i was going to take for Columbus at #61 ! 

....however, i just spent all day at my kids grade 12 grad party and wasn't going to be able to pick, so trading down for a couple with you @edguy actually paid off !


----------



## Joey Bones

landy92mack29 said:


> NYR are autoed Michael Spacek
> 
> I'll pm next team




Sorry for missing the pick, but could  change it to Jens Looke instead of Spacek?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Sorry for missing the pick, but could  change it to Jens Looke instead of Spacek?



Sure.


*Michael Spacek is still available.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*We are now at 4 hour picks.*


----------



## hoc123

Delete


----------



## hoc123

Tampa Bay select with the 64th overall pick Jordan Greenway. 

PM'ing next GM.


----------



## TT1

hoc123 said:


> Tampa Bay select with the 64th overall pick Jordan Greenway.
> 
> PM'ing next GM.




great value


----------



## Rare Jewel

New Jersey selects from MODO(SHL) Jesper Lindgren
​


----------



## OilTastic

selects....from Cedar Rapids of the USHL....*LW Erik Foley*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## OilTastic

#8........*RW Timo Meier*
#34......*LD Mitch Vande Sompel*
#38......*LD Ryan Pilon*
#66......*LW Erik Foley*


----------



## Black Noise

select... from the Gatineau Olympiques of the QMJHL...

*Yakov Trenin*!


----------



## OilTastic

^funny thing my last choice was between Trenin and Foley. good choice because Trenin was mine with my next 2 picks!


----------



## OilTastic

selects....* G Callum Booth* and *LW Graham Knott*

next Gm PM'd.


----------



## OilTastic

#8........*RW Timo Meier*
#34......*LD Mitch Vande Sompel*
#38......*LD Ryan Pilon*
#66......*LW Erik Foley*
#68......*G Callum Booth*
#69......*LW Graham Knott*


----------



## TT1

no idea how a certain player hasnt been picked yet


----------



## hoc123

TT1 said:


> no idea how a certain player hasnt been picked yet




I just figured out who it is


----------



## Patmac40

With the 70th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Daniel Vladar.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|99||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Sudbury Wolves......Kyle Capobianco






pming next gm


----------



## MackAttack26

select, with their 1st pick of the draft, Mitchell Stephens (C).

PMinh


----------



## OilTastic

TT1 said:


> no idea how a certain player hasnt been picked yet






hoc123 said:


> I just figured out who it is




i know who it is too, but i didn't want him.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

TT1 said:


> no idea how a certain player hasnt been picked yet




It's Guryanov. You're welcome everyone.


----------



## hoc123

ReasonableHabFan said:


> It's Guryanov. You're welcome everyone.




41'st overall. I just know cause he's been talking about him for weeks.


----------



## BStinson

With the 73rd pick in the draft the  select 

*Parker Wotherspoon*(LD)

Draft Recap
19 - Oliver Kylington LD
73 - Parker Wotherspoon LD

Can someone pm the next GM my internet is taking forever, thanks


----------



## Oilers Apologist

BStinson said:


> With the 73rd pick in the draft the  select
> 
> *Parker Wotherspoon*(LD)
> 
> Draft Recap
> 19 - Oliver Kylington LD
> 73 - Parker Wotherspoon LD
> 
> Can someone pm the next GM my internet is taking forever, thanks




tried but he has a full inbox.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

hoc123 said:


> 41'st overall. I just know cause he's been talking about him for weeks.




I bloody CTRL + F'd "Gury", and I saw nothing showing up, so I assumed he wasn't selected... But Gurianov was the spelling the OP put. Sorry haha


----------



## TT1

BStinson said:


> With the 73rd pick in the draft the  select
> 
> *Parker Wotherspoon*(LD)
> 
> Draft Recap
> 19 - Oliver Kylington LD
> 73 - Parker Wotherspoon LD
> 
> Can someone pm the next GM my internet is taking forever, thanks




there we go


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Los Angeles is awarded Michael Spacek. I'll give BNL one more chance.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 75th pick in the 2015 draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select...

from AIK of the Allsvenskan, *Robin Kovacs*!

Will someone please PM the next GM? Thanks!


----------



## BStinson

TT1 said:


> there we go




Kinda surprised he didn't go with Lindgren/Cernak but it worked out for me. Kylington + Wotherspoon would be nice additions to the Wings defense prospect pool.

Pm'd landy92mack29 for the next pick


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Seattle Thunderbirds.....Ryan Gropp







pming next gm


----------



## Eat Bread

select Dmytro Timashov of the Quebec Remparts (favorite prospect of mine)! 

Somebody please PM the next GM, guess a lot of us are having slow internet days!


----------



## OilTastic

^done. and i suspect a lot are camping and may have crappy service depending on where they are?


----------



## TT1

IPreferPi said:


> With the 75th pick in the 2015 draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select...
> 
> from AIK of the Allsvenskan, *Robin Kovacs*!
> 
> Will someone please PM the next GM? Thanks!




another player who i thought would go a bit earlier


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 78th pick - *Nathan Noel*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 - Evgeny Svechnikov, LW
1 - 24 - Jacob Larsson, LD
2 - 47 - Vince Dunn, LD
3 - 78 - Nathan Noel, C


----------



## OilTastic

picks #93 and #189 are up for grabs if anyone is interested in an extra pick. looking to move up from #93 a minimum of 6 spots. PM me.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 79th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Soo Greyhounds of the OHL:


*Gustav Bouramman*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
​


----------



## OilTastic

let's pick guys!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Hey guys I'm going to ask that if you are online you autopick if the time is up. Often I am not available during the day to check.*


----------



## OilTastic

^ok, i'll do the best i can when i'm online with the auto picks.


----------



## OilTastic

is auto picked from Saint John Sea Dogs of the QMJHL....*LW Adam Marsh*

next GM has been PM'd by me.


----------



## hi

Apologies for the delay


 select


*Loik Leveille, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*



 GM has been pm'd


----------



## MackAttack26

The New York Islanders are proud to select *Sebastian Aho (D)*

PMing


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Nashville selects Matej Tomek and Julius Nattinen.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 85th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...Buffalo, NY native...

...from the Chicago Steel of the United States Hockey League...

*Dennis Gilbert*






*1 (2): Jack Eichel, C, 6' 2", 196 lbs, Boston University (NCAA) (Our Rank: 2)
1 (21): Jeremy Roy, D, 6' 0", 188 lbs, Sherbrooke (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
2 (48): Filip Ahl, LW, 6' 3", 211 lbs, HV71 (Sweden) (Our Rank: 38)
3 (85): Dennis Gilbert, D, 6' 2", 201 lbs, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 80)*


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Conor Garland*!
#44 (2nd): Jack Roslovic 
#86 (3rd): Conor Garland

P.S: still looking to make trades if anyone's up for it

 *UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
picks/maybe 1+ elite winger/good young Dman

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available tho, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller
Zachary Fucale

(I'd be willing to package a center with Drouin/Marchand, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin/Marchand)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - Chiasson
Prust - DLR - Weise
Flynn/Mitchell

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M) - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
#44 (2nd): Jack Roslovic 
#86 (3rd): Conor Garland
#131 (5th)
#144 (5th)
#176 (6th)

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/

pming next gm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Next pick is autoed David Cotton. Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## jaleong

jawallstar1 said:


> Next pick is autoed David Cotton. Someone please PM the next GM.




done, PMed dathockeydoe


----------



## dathockeydoe

select C Glenn Gawdin from the Swift Current Broncos. 

pming next.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Chicago selects Caleb Jones via PM.


Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## OilTastic

^will do. that's an interesting pick!


----------



## Patmac40

With the 90th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Alexandre Carrier.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|99||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Next pick is autoed David Cotton. Someone please PM the next GM.




Again sorry for missing the pick, but  were going to pick him anyways. Thanks!


----------



## Eat Bread

select Keegan Kolesar.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 92nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...another Buffalo, NY native...

...from the Muskegon Lumberjacks of the United States Hockey League...

*Joseph Cecconi*







*1 (2): Jack Eichel, C, 6' 2", 196 lbs, Boston University (NCAA) (Our Rank: 2)
1 (21): Jeremy Roy, D, 6' 0", 188 lbs, Sherbrooke (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
2 (48): Filip Ahl, LW, 6' 3", 211 lbs, HV71 (Sweden) (Our Rank: 38)
3 (85): Dennis Gilbert, D, 6' 2", 201 lbs, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 80)
4 (92): Joseph Cecconi, D, 6' 2", 209 lbs, Muskegon (USHL) (Our Rank: 82)*


----------



## OilTastic

i can't believe this guy is still on the board....

 selects....*RD Andrew Nielsen !* 

#8........*RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
#34......*LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
#38......*LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
#66......*LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
#68......*G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
#69......*LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
#93......*RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

There's a forward who I can't believe is still on the board.


----------



## OilTastic

^i was trying to decide between Nielsen and the forward you speak of, but i decided to take the right handed tough d-man instead!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

OilTastic said:


> ^i was trying to decide between Nielsen and the forward you speak of, but i decided to take the right handed tough d-man instead!




I'm actually probably not thinking of the guy you are. But who knows?


----------



## Rare Jewel

If anyone interested in pick 96 it's available.

Looking for a lower 4th and a 5th


----------



## OilTastic

jawallstar1 said:


> I'm actually probably not thinking of the guy you are. But who knows?




well, i have about 5 of them, so i bet it's one of them.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I'm still hoping for my homeboy to be available at my next pick.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

I'll make the pick in a minute.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

In the hopes of seeing him have a bounceback season... and career... 


The St. Louis Blues select Regina Pats forward Jesse Gabrielle.



2.55 - Jonas Siegenthaler
4.94 - Jesse Gabrielle​


----------



## landy92mack29

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> In the hopes of seeing him have a bounceback season... and career...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Blues select Regina Pats forward Jesse Gabrielle.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.55 - Jonas Siegenthaler
> 4.94 - Jesse Gabrielle​




did you pm the next gm?


----------



## jaleong

pick Adam Musil from Red Deer of the WHL

2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft

*1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
4 (95) - C Adam Musil*

Next GM PMed


----------



## Rare Jewel

Stephens went to NYI in the 3rd round.


----------



## jaleong

Rare Jewel said:


> Stephens went to NYI in the 3rd round.




changed now, can't believe i missed that


----------



## Rare Jewel

New Jersey selects from Zurich(NLA) Denis Malgin




​


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose selects Dante Salituro!


----------



## Patmac40

With the 98th and 99th overall picks, the Philadelphia Flyers select Thomas Schemitsch and David Kase.














*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## McMozesmadness

Wow... The last five picks have decimated my list.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> I'm actually probably not thinking of the guy you are. But who knows?




does his name start with an M?


----------



## OilTastic

good potential 3/4 guy?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> does his name start with an M?




Nope.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:




Conor Allen




Chris Wideman


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Someone auto the next pick please. European this time.


----------



## Patmac40

Anaheim is awarded the Finnish Sebastien Aho - RW - Karpat


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Rouyn-Noranda Huskies.....Jeremy Lauzon







pming next gm


----------



## Eat Bread

select Kevin Stenlund.


----------



## Eat Bread

Someone please pm the next GM.


----------



## landy92mack29

ForeverFlameFan said:


> Someone please pm the next GM.




done.


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Fredrick Forsberg


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

select from the Owen Sound attack....





Thomas Schemitsch

(pronounced....shhhhhmutch)


----------



## Patmac40

BoldNewLettuce said:


> select from the Owen Sound attack....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schemitsch
> 
> (pronounced....shhhhhmutch)




Picked him at 98


----------



## SJSharks72

Tyson Baille


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Patmac40 said:


> Picked him at 98




Umm gustav olhaver?


----------



## OilTastic

^interesting pick! 6'6" 215 center who's ranked #89 on CSS Euro rankings, and had with Rogle, Sweden U-18 team GP 18 G 14 A 11 PTS 25.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Hey guys. Sorry I haven't kept this up the last two days. It's been a hectic week. I'll have the OP updated tomorrow afternoon.*


----------



## McMozesmadness

Is this one dead


----------



## BStinson

Mozesmadness said:


> Is this one dead




I don't think the current GM on the clock has been PM'd therefore I sent Edguy a message since he has been on.


----------



## edguy

select Dante Saulituro 

Can someone please pm tge the next gm?


----------



## Jetabre

edguy said:


> select Dante Saulituro
> 
> Can someone please pm tge the next gm?




Done.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Why do I always pick Washington for these drafts... They don't have any damn picks this year


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*It's definitely not dead folks. I've had a crazy week. If I don't update it tonight, it'll be updated tomorrow.


My apologies for my slacking.*


----------



## jaleong

select Jeremy Lauzon from Rouyn-Noranda of the QMJHL






2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft

*1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
4 (95) - C Adam Musil
4 (107) - D Jeremy Lauzon*

Next GM PMed


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 108th pick - *Cooper Marody*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 - Evgeny Svechnikov, LW
1 - 24 - Jacob Larsson, LD
2 - 47 - Vince Dunn, LD
3 - 78 - Nathan Noel, C
4 - 108 - Cooper Marody, RW


Next GM PMed.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Bam... Were moving again. Nice. 

I really didn't want this one to die.


----------



## Rare Jewel

jaleong said:


> select Jeremy Lauzon from Rouyn-Noranda of the QMJHL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft
> 
> *1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Jeremy Lauzon*
> 
> Next GM PMed




Avs got him a few picks before.


----------



## jaleong

Rare Jewel said:


> Avs got him a few picks before.




Wow not again... OP wasn't updated, my bad everyone

 select Ethan Bear from Seattle of the WHL






2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft

*1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
4 (95) - C Adam Musil
4 (107) - D Ethan Bear*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

edguy said:


> select Dante Saulituro
> 
> Can someone please pm tge the next gm?



Taken earlier.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Alright guys, the OP has been updated and I should be back to normal operation from here on out. Once again, my apologies.*


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> Taken earlier.




Give me Kameron Kielly then


----------



## OilTastic

selects....* C Anthony Richard*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## OilTastic

#8........*RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
#34......*LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
#38......*LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
#66......*LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
#68......*G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
#69......*LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
#93......*RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*
#109....* C Anthony Richard 5' 10" 165*


----------



## BStinson

The  select with the 110th pick in the draft
*Brendan Warren*, LW, USDP

Draft Recap
1 (19) - Oliver Kylington, D, Farjestad
3 (73) - Parker Wotherspoon, D, Tri-City
4 (110) - Brendan Warren, LW, USDP

Pm'ing next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^ He finally went. I can't believe he lasted this long.


----------



## Sundinisagod

111.  *Felix Sandstrom* G, Brynas, Sweden





20) Colin White - C, USA NTDP, USHL
50) Zach Senyshyn - RW, SSM, OHL
111) Felix Samdstrom - G, Brynas, Sweden


EDIT: next gm pm'd


----------



## MackAttack26

Barring me somehow missing him, with the 112th overall selection, the New York Islanders are proud to select - the steal of the draft - Andrew Mangiapane! 

PMing next GM


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> ^ He finally went. I can't believe he lasted this long.




dunno why he'd go any earlier, even now i still have plenty guys i'd take ahead of him.

that being said i dont have alot of info on him, i only watched him play in the U18's.


----------



## OilTastic

me too with Warren, i wanted him, but i went with the sheer talent with Richard. i'm hoping i have another Brayden Point with Richard.


----------



## MackAttack26

Vancouvers GM also wants to be autoed from now on.


----------



## OilTastic

jaleong said:


> Wow not again... OP wasn't updated, my bad everyone
> 
> select Ethan Bear from Seattle of the WHL
> 
> 2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft
> 
> *1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Ethan Bear*




^that's a great haul for the Leafs!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Zemgus26 said:


> Vancouvers GM also wants to be autoed from now on.



Gonna need to here this from him. Unless this is the wrong thread...


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> dunno why he'd go any earlier, even now i still have plenty guys i'd take ahead of him.
> 
> that being said i dont have alot of info on him, i only watched him play in the U18's.






OilTastic said:


> me too with Warren, i wanted him, but i went with the sheer talent with Richard. i'm hoping i have another Brayden Point with Richard.



I have him ranked 60-something.


----------



## MackAttack26

jawallstar1 said:


> Gonna need to here this from him. Unless this is the wrong thread...




When I PMd him to notify him of his turn he said he wants to be autoed as he has lost interest in it. Anyways, you can PM him to ask him if you want to verify


----------



## jaleong

Zemgus26 said:


> When I PMd him to notify him of his turn he said he wants to be autoed as he has lost interest in it. Anyways, you can PM him to ask him if you want to verify




Doesn't surprise me, he seemed frustrated that no one wanted to make trades with him. That's what happens, no one wants to trade their draft picks in these things


----------



## OilTastic

^picks are what makes these fun! i rarely trade mine for players. and a lot of people just simply get bored after the 3rd round or so with just a few picks left they bolt.


----------



## BStinson

I was hoping one of Bear, Warren, or Sandstrom in that order. The late 90s and early 100s snagged a good chunk of my list.


----------



## OilTastic

^yup, i had Richard, Mangiapane, Bear and Warren all on my list, but could only choose one. wish i had scrounged up 4 picks in a row at this spot!!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Richard was my next pick.


----------



## OilTastic

^hee hee.... but at his size, he'll likely be a winger should he ever make it to the NHL.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Vancouver is awarded Jean-Christophe Beaudin.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Nashville selects Radovan Bondra.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select Prince George forward Brad Morrison.




*2.55 - D - Jonas Siegenthaler

4.94 - F - Jesse Gabrielle

4.115 - F - Brad Morrison*​


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Edmonton GM was notified.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 116th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL:


*Adin Hill*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
4- (116) - *Adin Hill* - G - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
​


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 117th pick, the New York Rangers are very happy to select from Boston University of the NCAA, left winger A.J. Greer.







2 (60) RW: Jens Looke
3 (87) C: David Cotton
4 (117) LW: A.J. Greer

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Yoshidas Island

*I'm proud to select from the Saint John Sea Dogs: Spencer Smallman​*
Smallman is a player I pick in all of my mock drafts, simply due to the fact that I believe he's underrated.​









Nevermind, I was not able to PM Ryan O'Really simply due to the fact that I cannot find a link to his profile to PM him. (I'm still fairly new, and the only way I know how to PM someone is to click on their name from a thread. Can someone PM him please.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Anyone PM Ryan O'Really?

EDIT: Thanks Jetabre


----------



## Jetabre

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Anyone PM Ryan O'Really?




If they haven't, I just did now.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Yeah got the PM at 8:30, just after I last checked my inbox. Pick coming

The  select from the Regina Pats, Connor Hobbs

PMing next GM


----------



## hoc123

Tampa is proud to select with the 120th and 121st overall pick

Vetti Vainio and Pavel Karnaukov

PM'ing next GM


----------



## jaleong

select Samuel Montembeault from Blainville-Boisbriand






*1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
4 (95) - C Adam Musil
4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault*

Next GM PMed


----------



## Joey Bones

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Nevermind, I was not able to PM Ryan O'Really simply due to the fact that I cannot find a link to his profile to PM him. *(I'm still fairly new, and the only way I know how to PM someone is to click on their name from a thread.* Can someone PM him please.




When you go to your PM inbox, go to send new message on the side column. Once clicked on, it says at the top who to send the PM to. You can type in the name of the person and a drop down menu of the user will show up. Click them and you should be all set.


----------



## hi

select


*Aleksi Saarela, LW, Assat (Finland)*


 GM has been pm'd


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I select Simon Bourque. 
I will PM next GM


----------



## hoc123

Tampa is proud to select Sebastian Aho. can someone PM the next GM for me.


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 126th Overall, from Prnce Albert of the WHL.

*Reid Gardienr*





1st (23rd)- Thomas Chabot, LHD (St. John)
2nd (42nd)-Nikita Korostelev, RW (Sarnia)
2nd (56th)- Travis Dermott, LHD (Erie)
4th (106th)-Kameron Kielly, C/RW (Charlottetown)
5th (126)- Reid Gardiner, C (Prince Albert)
PMing Next GM​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Tampa is proud to select Sebastian Aho. can someone PM the next GM for me.




Both have already been taken. Please reselect.


----------



## OilTastic

jaleong said:


> select Samuel Montembeault from Blainville-Boisbriand
> 
> 1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
> 5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault[/B]
> 
> Next GM PMed




^


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select Wisconsin forward Cameron Hughes with the 127th overall selection.


*
2.55 - Jonas Siegenthaler

4.94 - Jesse Gabrielle

4.115 - Brad Morrison

5.127 - Cameron Hughes​*


----------



## hoc123

jawallstar1 said:


> Both have already been taken. Please reselect.




Must not have checked hard enough. I re-select Brent Gates


----------



## Patmac40

With the 128th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select John Dahlstrom.










*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128|John Dahlstrom|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
187 lbs​
|
1-22-97​
|Frolunda (SuperElit J20)
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Joey Bones

jaleong said:


> *1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
> 5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault*
> 
> Next GM PMed




This is a great draft class for the Leafs so far!! Good job jaleong!!


----------



## OilTastic

selects....*C Tyler Soy*

*#8........RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
*#34......LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
*#38......LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
*#66......LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
*#68......G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
*#69......LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
*#93......RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*
*#109....C Anthony Richard 5' 10" 165*
*#129....C Tyler Soy 6' 172*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Pick 130 is available.


A lower 5th + a 6th is the price.


----------



## Patmac40

Looking to add possibly another 5th, 6th or 7th rounder.

Andrew MacDonald, Nick Grossman, Vinny Lecavalier, and RJ Umberger on the table. Willing to eat salary.


----------



## edguy

trade:

2015 5th and 7th round picks

 trade:

Reece Wilcox


----------



## Patmac40

edguy said:


> trade:
> 
> 2015 5th and 7th round picks
> 
> trade:
> 
> Reece Wilcox




Confirm


----------



## Rare Jewel

New Jersey selects from Kelowna(WHL) Devante Stephens




​


----------



## jaleong

jaleong said:


> select Samuel Montembeault from Blainville-Boisbriand
> 
> *1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
> 5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault*
> 
> Next GM PMed






OilTastic said:


> ^






Joey Bones said:


> This is a great draft class for the Leafs so far!! Good job jaleong!!




Thanks guys, I can only hope the Leafs make a few moves and pick up some of these high-end guys. I'd be pretty pumped as a Leafs fan if we could get good returns on veterans and have some great prospects like these fall to us


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Chris Martenet*

2 (44): Jack Roslovic
3 (86): Connor Garland
5 (131): Chris Martenet

P.S: still want to add a few late round picks, would move Desharnais for cheap.

pming next gm


----------



## Eat Bread

The Panthers select John Marino.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Blues 6th round pick, 175th overall, is available for a player.


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Deven Sideroff


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

LA is awarded Karch Bachman.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

good god


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 135th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are excited to select...

from the Lakeville North Panthers of Lakeville, Minnesota, *Jack Sadek*!








1(14) - Pavel Zacha, C/LW, Sarnia (OHL)
3(75) - Robin Kovacs, RW, AIK Sweden)
5(135) - Jack Sadek, RHD, Lakeville (HS-MN)


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Nick Betz from the Erie Otters






15. D Sprong 
40. G Carlsson 
45. C Ficher 
52. N Roy 
88. G Gawdin 
136. N Betz
166.
196.

pming next


----------



## OilTastic

..... ^


----------



## stayinalive

select Kirill Kaprizov


----------



## Black Noise

select Vladislav Gavrikov 

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Patmac40

With the 139th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Kay Schweri.










*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128|John Dahlstrom|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
187 lbs​
|
1-22-97​
|Frolunda (SuperElit J20)
*5*
|139|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
174 lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## BStinson

The  select *Adam Werner*, Goalie (Sweden)

Draft Recap
19 - *Oliver Kylington* D (Sweden)
73 - *Parker Wotherspoon* D (WHL)
110 - *Brendan Warren* LW (USHL)
140 - *Adam Werner* G (Sweden)

Notifying Next GM


----------



## OilTastic

selects....*LW Dryden Hunt*

*#8........RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
*#34......LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
*#38......LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
*#66......LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
*#68......G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
*#69......LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
*#93......RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*
*#109....C Anthony Richard 5' 10" 165*
*#129....C Tyler Soy 6' 172*
*#141....LW Dryden Hunt 6' 200*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## OilTastic

pending approval....

 has traded C Dana Tyrell to  in exchange for pick #175.


----------



## SJSharks72

Tyson Baille. Will someone pm next gm? At an airport and don't have good service.


----------



## OilTastic

^you took him at #105 for the Sharks already, so make another selection.


----------



## Patmac40

SJSharks39 said:


> Tyson Baille. Will someone pm next gm? At an airport and don't have good service.




Not sure how to tell you this, but you picked him in the 4th round already


----------



## OilTastic

^is there 2 of them like Sebastian Aho?


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

OilTastic said:


> pending approval....
> 
> has traded C Dana Tyrell to  in exchange for pick #175.





Confirmed.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Time to skip.

He's had all day, plus he drafted a player who he already drafted himself.


----------



## jaleong

McMozesmadness said:


> Time to skip.
> 
> He's had all day, plus he drafted a player who he already drafted himself.




Let's do it then, not clear on how autopicking works and we shouldn't give this much time for a pick so late in the draft... autopick him and let's get this baby rolling


----------



## McMozesmadness

Auto'd:

*Chaz Reddekop*: D, Victoria Royals

Canucks GM notified


----------



## McMozesmadness

Looks like Canucks are also on auto:



Auto'd:

*Pius Suter*: C, Guelph Storm

Montreal GM notified


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Colton White*

2 (44): Jack Roslovic
3 (86): Connor Garland
5 (131): Chris Martenet
5 (144): Colton White

PM'ing next GM.

P.S: I still want to add 6th/7th round picks, i also have additional assets that i'm looking to move (1-2 of my centers, Marchand or Drouin etc.). PM me if you wanna talk trade.

*ROSTER UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
picks + good/young 2C and dmen

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available tho, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller
Zachary Fucale

(I'm willing to package a center with Drouin/Marchand, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin/Marchand)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - Chiasson
Prust - DLR - Weise
Flynn/Mitchell

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M) - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
2 (44): Jack Roslovic
3 (86): Connor Garland
5 (131): Chris Martenet
5 (144): Colton White
#176 (6th):

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/ (minus: Nikita Scherbak, Jarred Tinordi, Martin Reway, Nathan Beaulieu, Magnus Nygren)


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

St. Louis takes Minnesota high school product Jake Jaremko.


----------



## Eat Bread

select Olivier Galipeau.


----------



## Eat Bread

Whoever is in charge of Vancouver's auto's, that needs to happen again. 

I'll PM Washington.


----------



## Eat Bread

A deal has also been made with Philadelphia and Florida: 


Florida's 2015 6th round pick


R.J. Umberger (20% retained)


Reasoning for Florida: There weren't very many good UFA's for 2015, and we believe Umberger still has it in him to get back to a 35-45 point player.


----------



## Patmac40

ForeverFlameFan said:


> A deal has also been made with Philadelphia and Florida:
> 
> 
> Florida's 2015 6th round pick
> 
> 
> R.J. Umberger (20% retained)
> 
> 
> Reasoning for Florida: There weren't very many good UFA's for 2015, and we believe Umberger still has it in him to get back to a 35-45 point player.




Confirmed


----------



## McMozesmadness

ForeverFlameFan said:


> Whoever is in charge of Vancouver's auto's, that needs to happen again.
> 
> I'll PM Washington.






Auto'd: *Kirill Pilipenko*, RW, HK MVD JR.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

EDIT: Never mind, I see he was taken. Washington is awarded David Henley. Someone please PM the next GM.

OP will be updated tonight.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

OP is updated. I want to apologize guys; I've been a terrible host this time around.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> OP is updated. *I want to apologize guys; I've been a terrible host this time around*.




It's all good man. Everyone has stuff to do outside of these boards. Most of us that have been a part of your mocks for a while now know that you aren't a terrible host and take great pleasure in taking part every year. Keep the chin up, bro. We gotchu!


----------



## jaleong

Joey Bones said:


> It's all good man. Everyone has stuff to do outside of these boards. Most of us that have been a part of your mocks for a while now know that you aren't a terrible host and take great pleasure in taking part every year. Keep the chin up, bro. We gotchu!




I still think he's a fantastic host none of the other mocks I ever participate in get anywhere near as far as these do; this one is considered "slow" and bad but we're still closing in on the 6th round


----------



## landy92mack29

Chicago is autoed ales stezka G

pming next


----------



## hoc123

Tampa selects Sami Niku

PM'ing next GM


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 151st overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Youngstown Phantoms of the USHL:


*Chase Pearson*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
4- (116) - *Adin Hill* - G - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
5- (151) - *Chase Pearson* - C - Youngstown Phantoms - USHL
​


----------



## OilTastic

^good picks for the Oilers.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 152nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Ottawa 67's of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Jeremiah Addison*






*1 (2): Jack Eichel, C, 6' 2", 196 lbs, Boston University (NCAA) (Our Rank: 2)
1 (21): Jeremy Roy, D, 6' 0", 188 lbs, Sherbrooke (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
2 (48): Filip Ahl, LW, 6' 3", 211 lbs, HV71 (Sweden) (Our Rank: 38)
3 (85): Dennis Gilbert, D, 6' 2", 201 lbs, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 80)
4 (92): Joseph Cecconi, D, 6' 2", 209 lbs, Muskegon (USHL) (Our Rank: 82)
6 (152): Jeremiah Addison, LW, 6' 0", 182 lbs, Ottawa (OHL) (Our Rank: 137)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Austin Cho.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 154th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the U.S National U18 Team:


*Nicholas Boka*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
4- (116) - *Adin Hill* - G - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
5- (151) - *Chase Pearson* - C - Youngstown Phantoms - USHL
5- (154) - *Nicholas Boka* - D - U.S National U18 Team - U18
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 155th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL:


*Hayden McCool*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
4- (116) - *Adin Hill* - G - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
5- (151) - *Chase Pearson* - C - Youngstown Phantoms - USHL
6- (154) - *Nicholas Boka* - D - U.S National U18 Team - U18
6- (155) - *Hayden McCool* - LW - Windsor Spitfires - OHL
​


----------



## hoc123

Sorry I didn't pick I wasn't PM'ed. 

And ironically JawallStar was the one who should of PM'ed me. 

can I change mine to Terrell Draude?

Edit: Nevermind he actually did PM me. Just don't remember reading the PM at all.


----------



## landy92mack29

Carolina said they wanted to be autoed for the rest of the draft instead of making their picks.

They're autoed Conor O'Brien G

pming next


----------



## OilTastic

McMozesmadness said:


> With the 155th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:
> 
> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:
> 
> From the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *Hayden McCool*
> 
> 
> *EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
> 1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
> 2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
> 2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
> 3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
> 4- (116) - *Adin Hill* - G - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
> 5- (151) - *Chase Pearson* - C - Youngstown Phantoms - USHL
> 6- (154) - *Nicholas Boka* - D - U.S National U18 Team - U18
> 6- (155) - *Hayden McCool* - LW - Windsor Spitfires - OHL
> ​




^i think this would be a very good draft for the Oilers if it happened this way!


----------



## Rare Jewel

This is my last pick so I'd first just like to thank Jawal, Landy, And anyone else who helped out with the mock. 

Well done guys.



New Jersey selects from Moorhead(US-HS) Will Borgen




​


----------



## Patmac40

With the 158th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Stephen Desrocher.










*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128|John Dahlstrom|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
187 lbs​
|
1-22-97​
|Frolunda (SuperElit J20)
*5*
|139|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
174 lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
*6*
|158|Stephen Desrocher|
D/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
1-26-96​
|Oshawa (OHL)
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## OilTastic

selects....* C Mikhail Vorobyov*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## OilTastic

*#8........RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
*#34......LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
*#38......LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
*#66......LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
*#68......G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
*#69......LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
*#93......RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*
*#109....C Anthony Richard 5' 10" 165*
*#129....C Tyler Soy 6' 172*
*#141....LW Dryden Hunt 6' 200*
*#159....C Mikhail Vorobyov 6' 3 200*


----------



## SJSharks72

Ryan Shea


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Prince George Cougars.....Tate Olson







pming next


----------



## Patmac40

With the 162nd overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Rodrigo Abols.










*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128|John Dahlstrom|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
187 lbs​
|
1-22-97​
|Frolunda (SuperElit J20)
*5*
|139|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
174 lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
*6*
|158|Stephen Desrocher|
D/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
1-26-96​
|Oshawa (OHL)
*6*
|162|Rodrigo Abols|
C/L​
|
6'3"​
|
179 lbs​
|
1-5-96​
|HK Riga (MHL)
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Matteo Gennaro


----------



## RyanOhReally

select RW Nikolai Chebykin


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 165th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select...

from LuleÃ¥ in the SHL, Christian Jaros! 








1(14) - Pavel Zacha, C/LW, Sarnia (OHL)
3(75) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Sweden)
5(135) - Jack Sadek, RHD, Lakeville (HS-MN)
6(165) - Christian Jaros, RHD, LuleÃ¥ (Sweden)


----------



## TT1

still looking to add some picks, pls PM me if you're moving any


----------



## jaleong

same here, looking to pick up one more in the next 30ish picks, willing to move #206 and lots of prospects to get a pick within the next few


----------



## dathockeydoe

select the late blooming mobile dman Jake Massie 






pming next


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh Penguins select Kevin Davis via PM.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Patmac40

jawallstar1 said:


> Pittsburgh Penguins select Kevin Davis via PM.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.




Done


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 168th pick - *Troy Terry*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 - Evgeny Svechnikov, LW
1 - 24 - Jacob Larsson, LD
2 - 47 - Vince Dunn, LD
3 - 78 - Nathan Noel, C
4 - 108 - Cooper Marody, RW
6 -168 - Troy Terry, C


Next GM PMed.


----------



## Jetabre

As requested by Gino Mcsnipesss, Carolina is autoed *Jack Becker*.






Next GM PMed again.


----------



## BStinson

Making this pick on the phone so I didn't see his name on the list but if it is my bad.

Roger Karrer, defense

Can someone PM the next GM please


----------



## Joey Bones

BStinson said:


> Making this pick on the phone so I didn't see his name on the list but if it is my bad.
> 
> Roger Karrer, defense
> 
> *Can someone PM the next GM please*




A little late but done


----------



## Sundinisagod

Minnesota proudly selects, from the Kelowna Rockets, Goaltender *Jake Morrissey*









EDIT: pm'd next team


----------



## MackAttack26

select C - Samuel Dove-McFalls!

EDIT: Next GM is on auto pick for whoever is able to do that.


----------



## landy92mack29

Vancouver is autoed Denis Godla G

pming next


----------



## landy92mack29

Anaheim is autoed Grayson Pawlenchuk LW Red Deer

pming next


----------



## OilTastic

select....from Langley of the BCHL....*RW Marcus Vela*

next GM PM'd.

*#8........RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
*#34......LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
*#38......LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
*#66......LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
*#68......G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
*#69......LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
*#93......RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*
*#109....C Anthony Richard 5' 10" 165*
*#129....C Tyler Soy 6' 172*
*#141....LW Dryden Hunt 6' 200*
*#159....C Mikhail Vorobyov 6' 3 200*
*#175....RW Marcus Vela 6' 205*


----------



## TT1

With our final pick of the draft, Montreal selects *Brett McKenzie*!

2 (44): Jack Roslovic
3 (86): Connor Garland
5 (131): Chris Martenet
5 (144): Colton White
6 (176): Brett McKenzie

PM'ing next GM.

___________

That being said i'd still like to make some roster moves if anyone is still willing to trade.

*ROSTER UPDATE*

*Team needs:*
prospects/picks + good/young 2C and dmen

*Trade block:* (Everyone is available tho, even Price)
Andrei Markov
Tomas Plekanec
Jonathan Drouin or Brad Marchand
David Desharnais or Lars Eller
Zachary Fucale

(I'm willing to package a center with Drouin/Marchand, so either Plekanec/Eller/DD + Drouin/Marchand)

*Roster*
Pacioretty - Stamkos - Pavelski
Drouin/Marchand - Plekanec - Gallagher
Desharnais - Eller - Chiasson
Prust - DLR - Weise
Flynn/Mitchell

Vlasic - Stralman
Markov - Petry (5.25M)
Garrison (3.1M) - Pateryn

Price
Tokarski

*Picks:*
2 (44): Jack Roslovic
3 (86): Connor Garland
5 (131): Chris Martenet
5 (144): Colton White
6 (176): Brett McKenzie

prospects: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/montreal_canadiens/ (minus: Nikita Scherbak, Jarred Tinordi, Martin Reway, Nathan Beaulieu, Magnus Nygren)


----------



## Joey Bones

Dealing this pick. Please hold.


----------



## Joey Bones

2015 6th (Next pick)
Cristoval "Boo" Nieves


Andreas Johnson


----------



## jaleong

Joey Bones said:


> 2015 6th (Next pick)
> Cristoval "Boo" Nieves
> 
> 
> Andreas Johnson




 confirm and are proud to select Memorial Cup hero *Anthony Cirelli*

*2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft
1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
4 (95) - C Adam Musil
4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault
6 (177) - C Anthony Cirelli*

Next GM PMed


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I'm taking Justin Lemcke with my pick. Can someone PM next GM for me please


----------



## OilTastic

jaleong said:


> confirm and are proud to select Memorial Cup hero *Anthony Cirelli*
> 
> *2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft
> 1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
> 5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault
> 6 (177) - C Anthony Cirelli*
> 
> Next GM PMed


----------



## OilTastic

ReasonableHabFan said:


> I'm taking Justin Lemcke with my pick. Can someone PM next GM for me please




^done!


----------



## RyanOhReally

Noticing I have a draft pick that I wasn't PM'd for (Ales Stezka)... Oh well.

With the 179th pick in the NHL Draft, the Chicago Blackhawks are proud to select, from the Quebec Remparts in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, *LW Vladimir Tkachev.*






With all of the hype that surrounded Tkachev in last year's training camp, we're surprised that he fell to us with our second 6th round pick. He had a relatively disappointing season statistically in what is known as the lesser league in the CHL, but he made up for it with his strong post-season. His run in the Memorial Cup with Quebec provided him with the necessary experience that it takes to make an impact with the Chicago Blackhawks.

2(54) - Roope Hintz LW, 6'2", 180lbs, Ilves (SM-Liiga)
3(89) - Caleb Jones LD, 6'1", 175lbs, USNDTP (USHL)
4(119) - Connor Hobbs RD, 6'1", 190lbs, Regina Pats (WHL)
5(149) - Ales Stezka G, 6'3", 175lbs, Liberac (Czech)
6(164) - Nikolai Chebykin RW, 6'4", 180lbs, HK MVD Jr. (MHL)
*6(179) - Vladimir Tkachev LW, 5'10", 150lbs, Quebec Remparts (WHL)*

Pm'ing next GM


----------



## landy92mack29

tampa is autoed Tim mcgauley

pming next


----------



## landy92mack29

anaheim is autoed Nikita Pavlychev C

pming next


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Buffalo selects Liam Herbst.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## landy92mack29

jawallstar1 said:


> Buffalo selects Liam Herbst.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.




done


----------



## hi

select


*Giorgio Estephan, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*


 GM has been pm'd


----------



## landy92mack29

edit


----------



## McMozesmadness

landy92mack29 said:


> Oilers GM hasn't been on HF for 4+ days so I'd say they should be autoed to keep this moving.
> 
> They're autoed Matej Tomek G
> 
> pmed tampa




WTF man c'mon. I never ever miss a pick... I don't even get half an hour to pick.

Also Tomek was taken by Nashville at 83.

So I will pick in 5 mins...

Jesus. I'm on this site checking things out without being signed in every day.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 184th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the JYP JyvÃ¤skylÃ¤ of the Liiga Jr:


*Veini VehvilÃ¤inen*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (1) - *Connor McDavid* - C - Erie Otters - OHL
2- (31) - *Brandon Carlo* - D - Tri-City Americans - WHL
2- (33) - *Paul Bittner* - LW - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
3- (79) - *Gustav Bouramman* - D - Soo Greyhounds - OHL
4- (116) - *Adin Hill* - G - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
5- (151) - *Chase Pearson* - C - Youngstown Phantoms - USHL
6- (154) - *Nicholas Boka* - D - U.S National U18 Team - U18
6- (155) - *Hayden McCool* - LW - Windsor Spitfires - OHL
7- (184) - *Veini VehvilÃ¤inen* - G - JYP JyvÃ¤skylÃ¤ - Liiga Jr.
​


----------



## hoc123

Tampa is proud to select Bailey Webster.

PM'ing next GM


----------



## landy92mack29

McMozesmadness said:


> WTF man c'mon. I never ever miss a pick... I don't even get half an hour to pick.
> 
> Also Tomek was taken by Nashville at 83.
> 
> So I will pick in 5 mins...
> 
> Jesus. I'm on this site checking things out without being signed in every day.




My bad I was pm'd about it but usually when someone isn't on in 4 days they aren't checking in


----------



## McMozesmadness

landy92mack29 said:


> My bad I was pm'd about it but usually when someone isn't on in 4 days they aren't checking in




No worries. I understand from your end.


----------



## landy92mack29

I know the canes are on autopick

they get G Joren Van Pottelberghe

L.A are on autopick as well

they get Lukas Jaycox

pming next


----------



## Patmac40

With the 188th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Taggart Corriveau.










*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128|John Dahlstrom|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
187 lbs​
|
1-22-97​
|Frolunda (SuperElit J20)
*5*
|139|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
174 lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
*6*
|158|Stephen Desrocher|
D/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
1-26-96​
|Oshawa (OHL)
*6*
|162|Rodrigo Abols|
C/L​
|
6'3"​
|
179 lbs​
|
1-5-96​
|HK Riga (MHL)
*7*
|188|Taggart Corriveau|
RW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
176 lbs​
|
3-11-97​
|Westminster Prep. (USHS)
*7*
|199||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## OilTastic

select....*LD Sergey Zborovskiy*

*#8........RW Timo Meier 6' 1" 210*
*#34......LD Mitch Vande Sompel 5'10" 180*
*#38......LD Ryan Pilon 6' 2" 205*
*#66......LW Erik Foley 6' 185*
*#68......G Callum Booth 6' 3" 200*
*#69......LW Graham Knott 6' 3" 190*
*#93......RD Andrew Nielsen 6' 2" 207*
*#109....C Anthony Richard 5' 10" 165*
*#129....C Tyler Soy 6' 172*
*#141....LW Dryden Hunt 6' 200*
*#159....C Mikhail Vorobyov 6' 3 200*
*#189....LD Sergey Zborovskiy 6' 3" 200*

next GM PM'd.

thus ends the Blue Jackets highly successful 2015 entry draft.


----------



## Joey Bones

Auto?


----------



## landy92mack29

San Jose is autoed Rhett Gardner LW/C Okotoks AJHL


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche select from the Medicine Hat Tigers......Matthew Bradley







pming next


----------



## Eat Bread

select Ryan Larkin.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Chrstian Evers


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

"autopick" Philippe Myers 
Defender from the Rouyn-Noranda Huskies

Not sure why PM"s aren't getting sent to my email. 

Konecny, C
Yan, LW
Spacek, RW
Olhaver, C
Backman, LW
Jaycox, D
Myers, D


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 195th pick in the 2015 Draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select...

from the Wausau West Warriors, Adam Parsells!








1(14) - Pavel Zacha, C/LW, Sarnia (OHL)
3(75) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Sweden)
5(135) - Jack Sadek, RHD, Lakeville (HS-MN)
6(165) - Christian Jaros, RHD, LuleÃ¥ (Sweden)
7(195) - Adam Parsells, RHD, Wausau West (HS-WI)

Next GM has been PMed


----------



## Patmac40

BoldMcNewLettuce said:


> "autopick" Philippe Myers
> Defender from the Rouyn-Noranda Huskies
> 
> Not sure why PM"s aren't getting sent to my email.
> 
> Konecny, C
> Yan, LW
> Spacek, RW
> Olhaver, C
> Backman, LW
> Jaycox, D
> Myers, D




Check your spam folder. Mine started going there for no reason.


----------



## dathockeydoe

With the  final pick in the 2015 draft...

we select G Ryan Bednard






15. D Sprong - RW
40. G Carlsson - D
45. C Ficher - RW
52. N Roy - C
88. G Gawdin - C
136. N Betz - RW
166. J Massie - D
196. Ryan Bednard - G

Thanks again for the hosting of the draft. You guys did a great job. 

pming next.


----------



## stayinalive

select Luke Opilka


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 198th pick - *Troy Murray*






*Draft Picks*
1 - 17 - Evgeny Svechnikov, LW
1 - 24 - Jacob Larsson, LD
2 - 47 - Vince Dunn, LD
3 - 78 - Nathan Noel, C
4 - 108 - Cooper Marody, RW
6 -168 - Troy Terry, C
7 -198 - Troy Murray, LD


Next GM PMed.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 199th overall pick, the Philadelphia Flyers select Matt Jurusik.










*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mathew Barzal|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
181 lbs​
|
5-26-97​
|Seattle (WHL)
*1*
|29|Jake DeBrusk|
LW/L​
|
6'0"​
|
177 lbs​
|
10-17-96​
|Swift Current (WHL)
*2*
|59|Guillaume Brisebois|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
172 lbs​
|
7-21-97​
|Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
*3*
|70|Daniel Vladar|
G/L​
|
6'5"​
|
185 lbs​
|
8-20-97​
|HC Kladno (ELH 2)
*3*
|90|Alexandre Carrier|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
174 lbs​
|
10-8-96​
|Gatineau (QMJHL)
*4*
|98|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
10-26-96​
|Owen Sound (OHL)
*4*
|99|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5'11"​
|
169 lbs​
|
1-28-97​
|KLH Chomutov (ELH 2)
*5*
|128|John Dahlstrom|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
187 lbs​
|
1-22-97​
|Frolunda (SuperElit J20)
*5*
|139|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
174 lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
*6*
|158|Stephen Desrocher|
D/L​
|
6'4"​
|
198 lbs​
|
1-26-96​
|Oshawa (OHL)
*6*
|162|Rodrigo Abols|
C/L​
|
6'3"​
|
179 lbs​
|
1-5-96​
|HK Riga (MHL)
*7*
|188|Taggart Corriveau|
RW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
176 lbs​
|
3-11-97​
|Westminster Prep. (USHS)
*7*
|199|Matt Jurusik|
G/L​
|
6'1"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-1-97​
|Janesville (NAHL)

That draws the end of Philadelphia's draft. 13 selections later, the cupboards are restocked. 

Top 3 prospects at each position:

_Centre:_
Mathew Barzal
Scott Laughton
Nick Cousins

_Left Wing:_
Jake DeBrusk
Oskar Lindblom
Taylor Leier

_Right Wing:_
Nicolas AubÃ©-Kubel
Kay Schweri
Jason Akeson

_Defence (Top 10):_
Travis Sanheim
Samuel Morin
Shayne Gostisbehere
Robert Hagg
Guillaume Brisebois
Mark Friedman
Alexandre Carrier
Mark Alt
Thomas Schemitsch
Valeri Vasiliev

_Goalie:_
Daniel Vladar
Anthony Stolarz
Matt Jurusik


----------



## BStinson

With the 200th pick in the draft 
Yegor Rykov, Defense (Russia)

19 â€“ Oliver Kylington, Defense (Sweden)
73 â€“ Parker Wotherspoon, Defense (WHL)
110 â€“ Brendan Warren, LW (USHL)
140 â€“ Adam Werner, G (Sweden)
170 â€“ Roger Karrer, Defense (Switzerland)


----------



## Sundinisagod

Minny selects Lucas Carlsson. 







Pm'ing next GM


----------



## landy92mack29

San Jose is autoed G Nick McBride

pming next


----------



## Sundinisagod

Minnesota selects Filip Dvorak. 






Pm'ing SJ but looks like they're on auto?


----------



## Joey Bones

Auto and OP update please?


----------



## Joey Bones

Well this died!


----------



## OilTastic

soooo close guys! #203. keep going and finish it....the one i joined after i completed this died in the 3rd round several days ago and is still dead!!


----------



## Jetabre

OilTastic said:


> soooo close guys! #203. keep going and finish it....the one i joined after i completed this died in the 3rd round several days ago and is still dead!!




People just seem to lose interest after the first few rounds.


----------



## OilTastic

^i also think that maybe we're all just mock'd out!


----------



## Joey Bones

IMO just auto the rest of the draft and whoever wants to select for their team that has a pick then to select.


----------



## OilTastic

jaleong said:


> confirm and are proud to select Memorial Cup hero *Anthony Cirelli*
> 
> *2015 Toronto Maple Leafs draft
> 1 (4) - C Dylan Strome
> 1 (18) - D Jakub Zboril
> 2 (36) - D Rasmus Andersson
> 2 (41) - RW Denis Guryanov
> 2 (53) - C/RW Gabriel GagnÃ©
> 4 (95) - C Adam Musil
> 4 (107) - D Ethan Bear
> 5 (122) - G Samuel Montembeault
> 6 (177) - C Anthony Cirelli*
> 
> Next GM PMed






OilTastic said:


>




^what a haul that would have been for the Leafs! sometimes i just think we fans get it right !!


----------

